# Monster Names



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2004)

Here’s one that everyone can participate in.  

What I’m looking to do is to create a resource to help people come up with names for non-human creatures by providing examples of published NPCs.  This will probably take the form of a database list that I will keep updated as more examples come up.

What I’m looking for is for you to go through your modules, sourcebooks, Dragon and Dungeon magazines, novels, etc and pull out whatever names for non-human NPCs you can find.  Any campaign world, any edition – from Diaglo’s original D&D (1974) to something that was printed this month – will do.  Look for common humanoid races (elf, dwarf, orc, goblin, etc), common monster races (dragons, giants, beholders, etc), and even races that don’t appear too often (lammasu, sahuagin, aboleth, whatever etc…).  go for uncommon races especially.  Hell, we can even go with demon princes and elemental lords and such, since they are really just extra-powerful NPCs anyway.  And I guess we might as well do gods too. (Half-elves and half-orcs are cool, because they often have names that reflect their non-human parentage).

When you have one, two, fifty, or whatever, I want you to post them here, listing the full name and any aliases given, what race the creature is, and most importantly what source you got it from.  At minimum, I’d need a proper name for an individual and what race and gender that creature is.  For example, a quote listing “Bob the Minotaur” would be sufficient information to go on.  If a block of text says that there are seven orcs in a room, and their names are listed, then guess what – you have seven orc names!  As far as listing sources, if an individual appears in more than one source, please list every source you understand them to be in.  If a character appears in many sources (at least… 5?) you don’t have to list them all.  If you said “Drizzt Do’Urden, male drow, Forgotten Realms” for example, that would be good enough I think.  If a creature began its existence as another type of creature, it would be good to note that – for example, the lich Acererak (sp?) from Tomb of Horrors should be listed as a “lich (human)”.

So, go for it!


To get things started, since I happen to have module G1 handy, I’ll do that source right now:

Nosnra, male hill giant chief, module G1 Steading of the Hill Giant Chief (1978)

Most of the creatures in this module are not named, so that is really all I see for that source.


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 29, 2004)

> Nosnra, male hill giant chief, module G1 Steading of the Hill Giant Chief (1978)
> 
> Most of the creatures in this module are not named, so that is really all I see for that source.



One note, the GDQ1-7: Queen of the Spiders version had a lot more of the mosnters and NPCs named.  I rememeber most ot the pets, like Nosnra's bear and the Jarl's winter wolfs, had names.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2004)

cool, hadn't even thought of that.


----------



## Phineas Crow (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's some to get started.


Talis, Male Green Dragon, accessory GR3 Treasure Maps (1992)
Thalan, Female Green Dragon, accessory GR3 Treasure Maps (1992)
Tamron, Male Dwarf, accessory GR3 Treasure Maps (1992)
Marlith, Female Human Lich, accessory GR3 Treasure Maps (1992)
Sharel, Female Elf, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Speckled-White-Chin, Otterkin, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Short-Whiskers, Otterkin, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Hakra, Female Black Dragon, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Boslo, Male Halfling, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Nefastus, Male Green Dragon, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Gorol, Male Human?, uses the name “Dregdak” when polymorphed as a bugbear, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Baglips, Male Orc, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Gutrug, Male Orc, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Blain, Male Dwarf, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Nithi, Male Dwarf, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Vilbert, Male Human, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Mort, Male Hill Giant, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Haurarra, Harpy, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Luzgar, Male Orc, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Anandak, Male Red Dragon, D&D box set The Dragon’s Den (1992)
Saurogh, Male Orc, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Eraun, Female Drow, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Milfal, Female Drow, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Essra, Female Drow, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Maith Slenderbow, Female Moon Elf, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Bereg Whitehelm, Male Dwarven Spectre, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Vhue, Female Kobold, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Dhorn, Giant Weasel, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Laurog Harr, Male Hobgoblin, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Nnesk, Male Goblin, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Urrhae, Male Gnoll, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Thurrogh, Male Gnoll, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Nester, Male Human Lich, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Lord Hund, Mummy, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
“Riyelikki”, Female Rakshasa, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Suul, Male Human Lich, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Huorgh, Male Ettin, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Uluth, Male Ettin, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Fengharl, Doppleganger, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Thearyn Shalahd, Male Human Vampire, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Spadreera Omarkhont, Female Vampyre, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
The Eye, Beholder (Elder Orb), box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)
Aragauthos, Female Blue Dragon, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)


----------



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2004)

cool, keep em coming.    (and don't worry about repeating, i'm going to sort through them eventually and merge/delete repeated entries)

here's one i thought about as i was going to sleep:
Amaimon, male azer king, first edition Monster Manual II (1983)


----------



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2004)

there's also one that we're converting right now:

Gaumahavi, unique female purple dragon - FRA1 – Storm Riders, FRA2 – Black Courser, and FRA3 – Blood Charge (all 1990).


----------



## NiTessine (Apr 30, 2004)

Paul S. Kemp's FR novel _Twilight Falling_ had a pack of gnolls. Some of them were named: Dreeve, Gez, and Nurm.

In the 2E adventure _Axe of the Dwarvish Lords_:
Qamhuul, Talaia, female goblins.
Urguul, Skizaan, male goblins.
Roaringwater, Forestrunner, Rattlebone, Stoneflinger, Busthead, Redclaw, Yelloweye, Biggut, Dwarfcutter, Notchaxe, goblin tribe and clan names.
Erskyne, Elfryd, Blancvisk, male gnomes.
Ardinna, Cliara, Everild, Runa, Akhil, female dwarves.
Durrl, Starag, Heldynn, Jalarvim, male dwarves.
Filwhyr, Morklist, Thordsonn, dwarven family names.
Tiikag Yikahiro, male ogre mage.
Saghyaar, male fire giant.


----------



## Phineas Crow (Apr 30, 2004)

Rudolph Van Aubrecker, Living Brain, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Nostalla Romaine, Female Ermordenung, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Jugo Hesketh, Male Ghast, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Desmond LaRouche, Male Human/Half-Golem. Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Ahmi Vanjuko, Mechanical Golem, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Andres Duvall, Male Half-Elf Bardic Lich, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Jahed, Male Human/Weretiger, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Salizarr, Male Meazel, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Althea, Medusa, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Senmet, Male Greater Mummy, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Styrix, Night Hag, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Jezra Wagner aka “The Ice Queen, Female Spectre, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Palik, Male Thrax, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Blackroot, Evil Treant, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Athaekeetha, Male Illithid Vampire, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Mayonaka, Male Eastern Vampire, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)
Valadimir Ludzig, Male Vampyre, Accessory MC15 Ravenloft: Children of the Night (1993)


----------



## BOZ (May 1, 2004)

hey, good call on clan/tribe names - i didn't even think of that!


----------



## BOZ (May 1, 2004)

another good place, when i get to it, is planescape... lots of named beings there!


----------



## BOZ (May 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## diaglo (May 2, 2004)

for races in the PHB the Herobuilder's Guidebook(2000ed) has a whole list of names.


----------



## Gez (May 2, 2004)

The "Wyrm of the North" column in old Dragon mags and on Wizards' website provides a good list of dragon names and nicknames.


----------



## the Jester (May 2, 2004)

Here are a few from *Return to the Tomb of Horrors:*

Ferranifer (female vampire scion)
Blaesing (vampire)
Absalom (vampire)
Harrow (vampire)
Desatysso (male human wizard)
Isafel (medusa)


----------



## Feathercircle (May 2, 2004)

And, I finally find my password!  Huzzah!

I think I'll go through the random Dragon magazines I've got in my dorm... bear in mind that the majority of my collection is back home...  If I omit a gender, assume that it wasn't given.  Likewise, Dragon doesn't always give a setting for things...  generic D&D/Greyhawk is probably the best assumption in those case, if it matters... And if someone posts an illithid or other asexual monster that the source attributed a gender to, assume I'm throwing dice at its head.  This means you, Athaekeetha. 

*Dark Sun MC Appendix II* has a surprising amount of named NPCs...
Mosak, male dray (1st generation)
Absalom, male? dray (1st gen)
Jagmargal, male (human) kaisharga (aka defiler lich)
Xontra, female (dray) kaisharga
Neltor, male (human) kaisharga
Hrutghel, kaisharga
Sky Singers, Athasian elf tribe
Protector Drelto of Antalus, male (human) meorty
Ordrela, female (human) meorty
Eldena, female (Athasian elf) raaig
"the Nameless Sentinal", male (human) raaig
Varoxil Rante, male (human) raaig
Durwadala, female tondi tohr-kreen  
Dune Stalkers, Athasian elf tribe
Nevarli female (human) t'liz
Kedomir, male (human) t'liz
Nikolos, male (human) Athasian wraith
Evirdel Ironhand, female (human) thinking zombie
Claktor Bloodfist, male (mul) thinking zombie
Beli Iton, female (half-giant) thinking zombie
Levgar Giantslayer, male (human) thinking zombie

*Dragon 308* (which, if you're still maintaining the Critter Bits thread, also has lots of uses for dragon bits...)
Xanaxorath, female brass dragon
Tilizorril, male green dragon
Viritvirill, female red dragon
Anistilisor, female silver dragon
Mahgren Dragonchild, male half-dragon (blue)
Kraagothial, male blue dragon

*Dragon 312* 
Turgalas (the Devourer, the Ebon Maw, the Hunger Eternal) male unique tanar'ri
Dyrr, male (drow) lich (Forgotten Realms-ditto for the rest of the drow here)
Ryld Argith, male drow
Szart'tham Ilplarl, male drow
Valas Hune, male drow
Halisstra Melarn, female drow noble

More to come eventually.


----------



## BOZ (May 3, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> for races in the PHB the Herobuilder's Guidebook(2000ed) has a whole list of names.




cool, and of course, we can add the iconics:

Krusk, male half-orc barbarian
Devis, male half-elf bard
Vadania, female half-elf druid
Tordek, male dwarf fighter
Soveliss, male elf ranger
Lidda, female halfling rogue
Mialee, female elf wizard
Nebin, male gnome illusionist
Eberk, male dwarf cleric

and of course, the male gnome bard from 3.5 (which i don't have out at the moment)


----------



## BOZ (May 3, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Return to the Tomb of Horrors:*
> Absalom (vampire)






			
				Feathercircle said:
			
		

> *Dark Sun MC Appendix II*
> Absalom, male? dray (1st gen)




heheh!


----------



## BOZ (May 3, 2004)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> Paul S. Kemp's FR novel _Twilight Falling_ had a pack of gnolls. Some of them were named: Dreeve, Gez, and Nurm.




and i'm surprised that Gez missed that one.


----------



## Feathercircle (May 3, 2004)

I think his name was Gimble or something like that...  ::shrugs::

Hey, it's an actual adventure module- I don't own many of those...
From *If Thoughts Could Kill* 
(censoring one bit as it gives away a significant plot twist)
Bindlebuck, male gnome
Cehvat Dimbold, male dwarf
Seeker, neuter illithid
Zelestine Thurass, female (unnamed extraplanar psionic race)
Gorah the Grim, female half-orc
Luindel, male half-elf
Tracamthenes, female gnome
"Ellyn of the Wands", neuter illithid impersonating female human
Taphos, animated huge dire bear skeleton
Ugo Bork, female blue (psionic goblin)
Tulmercy, male psionic lich
Rulwar, male kuresh
Common kuresh names: Amogh, Charan, Gagen, Ishwar, Janak, Lokesh, Mandar, Pavan, Rupak, Rulwar, Vandan (male); Amchala, Ankita, Indala, Jayani, Kamala, Lavanya, Mamata, Nilima, Ruljula (female)

Ghaa, tired.  More tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## Feathercircle (May 3, 2004)

*Dragon 313* 
Tyresia Windling, femael half-elf
Nulanda, female halfling
Ssisthlerine (Grand Snakemaster), female elder serpent (Forgotten Realms)
Cercelice, female elder serpent (ditto)
Ashassae, female elder serpent (")
Zasszauw, male elder serpent
Hasszol, male elder serpent
Eesabo, female elder serpent
Quesserann, male awakened tiny viper
Vasrasss, male elder serpent
Archduke Thuikazt, male pit fiend
Standard ghost elf names: Griminnir, Kidsanat, Mendicault, Peldraco, Quilvarin, Rhilianis, Stiragoth, Tolduart, Xelunixio (male); Akasa, Cherigi, Druilia, Ilrith, Kisurinda, Linseeri, Mistil, Sulista, Theriel, Tyrisiss (female); Barkchewer, Truespear, Grimslayer, Mudeater, Beast-Tamer, Boltcatcher, Djinnfriend, Flamesinger, Flyslayer, Mistskulker, Steelbiter, Stonecutter, Tunnelrunner (deed-name/nicknames)

*Dragon 316* 
Aldurghen Stormhammer, male dwarf (Forgotten Realms)

*Dragon 294* 
Thelaerle Mounshraun, female (half-elf) ghost/spectre? (Realms again)
Gurnugman Swent, male gnome
Pzartez, male lizardfolk (Greyhawk)
Zezzru, female kobold (Greyhawk)
Hertog, quasit (Greyhawk)
Ter-Soth, balor
Nizar Drav'va, male half-elf (Greyhawk)
Gresil, demon prince


----------



## Gez (May 3, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and i'm surprised that Gez missed that one.




 

The truth is, I didn't bothered to actually read the names in the lists...


----------



## BOZ (May 3, 2004)

Feathercircle said:
			
		

> I think his name was Gimble or something like that...  ::shrugs::




yeah... that was it.  

keep 'em coming!  i'll try to add some when i get the time.


----------



## Feathercircle (May 4, 2004)

*Dragon 270* 
All Realms, all the time...  Blame Volo.
Reluraun, male (elf) witchtlin  
Rundkrist Tolstone, male gnome 
Ilitharath, male elf warrior-king 
Tarosspur, male elf warrior-king
Fildaerae, female elf queen
Imdalace, female elf queen
Embrae Aloevan, female elf queen
Cortulorrulagalargath, white dragon
Teskulladar (Manytalons), silver dragon

*Dragon 297* 
Tesseril, female elf
Urlkathoon, awakened sperm whale
Kastilla, female erinyes
Lascer, male paragon infernal (!)
Korden Steelwatch, male dwarf
Aneiryn, male elf
Wogar the Terrible, male half-orc
Ketta, female halfling
Kyria, female half-elf
Venye, male drow
Vayshora, female aasimar
Uani Aelnor, female gnome
Hsessek, male lizardfolk
Elhaembroe, gnome clan (Faerun)
Corquisavel Rusanthas, male half-elf


----------



## BOZ (May 4, 2004)

wasn't Melf the elf from somewhere too?


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wasn't Melf the elf from somewhere too?




yes an old abbreviation.

M = male
and elf = elf


so in the Basic modules Mdwarf = Male Dwarf
and Melf = Male Elf


kinda like Baby Boy on birf certificates.... not meant to be the real name...


----------



## BOZ (May 4, 2004)

No, I meant as a real name, as in “Melf’s Minute Meteors” and “Melf’s Acid Arrow”.  Was that not a real character?


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> No, I meant as a real name, as in “Melf’s Minute Meteors” and “Melf’s Acid Arrow”.  Was that not a real character?




yes Melf was a character. and he was found in Greyhawk.


----------



## Phineas Crow (May 4, 2004)

Tommas Dendarich, Male Ghost, adventure 9495 Ravenloft: Chilling Tales (1995)
Lomar Gojanovic aka “Brissell“, Male Darkling, adventure 9495 Ravenloft: Chilling Tales (1995)
Hotep, Male Greater Mummy, adventure 9495 Ravenloft: Chilling Tales (1995)
Sister Evangeline, Female Vampire, adventure 9495 Ravenloft: Chilling Tales (1995)
Madryk Featherstone, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Tantryn Mastersmith, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Mith Mastersmith, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Watcher Gembright, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Grysygonth Mastersmith, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Dennin Gembright, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Rorrina Mastersmith (maiden name “Gembright“), Female Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Daggan Mastersmith, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Nor, Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Zuth, Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Orablyn Mastersmith, Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Ulnorn Mastersmith, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Tabriia Tempest, Female Storm Giant, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Bura Tempest, Female Storm Giant, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Mista Tempest, Female Storm Giant, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Mulgey the Gnome, Male Gnome, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Isilar Stonepounder, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Tol Stonepounder, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Rathagos Stonepounder, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Ygdal Stonepounder, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Adlon Stonepounder, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Murk, Male Black Dragon, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Ghelgruk Bloodtusk, Male Orc, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Quin Copperbeard, Male Dwarf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Edyn Pathfinder, Male Half-Elf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Lord Mesper Moonshadow, Male Elf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Lady Luviera Erindelquion, Female Elf, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Alumananx the Vile, Male Lich, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Kurai, Male Vampire, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)
Sir Pelvost, Male Human Ghost, accessory 9479 Castle Sites (1995)


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2004)

From some of the adventures in I13:

Slakslime (rakshasa) 
Maelstrom Thunderclash (storm giant)
Baldrin (triton clr 8)
Areodus (triton)


----------



## BOZ (May 5, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yes Melf was a character. and he was found in Greyhawk.




i thought so.    trying to fool me...


----------



## Feathercircle (May 5, 2004)

*Dragon 283* 
Kartha, female pit fiend  (Faerun)
Bileworm, baatezu noble  (Realms)
Shamur, female (human) ghost   (still Realms)

*Dragon 300* 
Gorwyn, female hag
Jerren, cannibalistic halfling tribe
Ool Eurts, male drow (Greyhawk, along with the following)
Drucena, female drow
Telagos, male (human) vampire
Kelmhedra, female drow
Govoc the Prophet, male drow
Merkin Street Triad (Lurking Mimes), drow performers/street gang
Trochas the Strange, male drow
Sinister Potira, female drow
Shadowy Opelleron, male drow​
*Dragon 306* 
Balrukh the Invincible, male pit fiend  (of course, he wasn't)

*Dragon 302* 
Tritilian, male drow
Pharaun Mizzrym, male drow noble  (Lots and lots of Realms drow)
Miz'ri Mizzrym, female drow noble
Greyanna Mizzrym, female drow noble
Sabal Mizzrym, female drow noble
Jeggred, male draegloth
Triele Baenre, female drow noble
Quenthel Baenre, female drow noble
Gromph Baenre, male drow noble 

*Dragon 280* 
Thauglorimorgorus (the Black Doom, Thauglor), (black?) dragon   (Realms)

*Dragon 275* 
Fazgul, male gnoll
Ardorrak, male dwarf
Thorvin, male dwarf
Haaj, male dwarf
Frederico, male gnome
Javorik the Bold, male gnome
Aelleanna, female elf
Caldeth, male elf
Silverhooves, paladin's warhorse
Alister Honorcalled, male half-elf


----------



## Feathercircle (May 7, 2004)

*Dragon 284* 
Nightcandle (the Howling Wyrm), male red dragon
Letrathe, female (red) half-dragon ogre mage
Kra'l, male half-orc
Delathe, female ogre mage
Uhrod Bloodaxe, male orc chieftan
Anathema, female red dragon
Blaenek, male lich
Hiloyn, male elf prince
Durnen, male half-elf
Wernden, male half-elf
Hulden, male dwarf
Gryr, male half-elf
Fingold Torfinson, male half-elf (Strangers in Bethlehem)
Aulstaer Mrelgaunt, male (human) ghost (Realms)
Haelburt Downdelve, male dwarf (still Faerun)
Cho Tik, female thri-kreen (Athas)
Xaymon, male brown elf (still Dark Sun)
Karajix, male dragon
Kianna Firemane, female (red) half-dragon human
Ariskull, male (black) half-dragon lizardfolk

*Dragon 301* 
Rasten, male half-orc (Faerun)
Aloum Lyndren, sun elf (Realms again)
Tatha Beruel, female half-elf  (Realms)
Thuulsias, male (green) half-dragon elf
Sybaria, female draconic human
Garriq, male elf
Ikris, male draconic human
Nygitheron, male troglodyte
Antherra, male draconic halfling
Durkin Brecht, male draconic dwarf
Grimpin, male halfling
Drin Alyanis, male draconic human
Mariath Wyendin, female halfling
Osoria, male half-elf
Terrelya, female half-elf
Kruumeesh, female draconic half-orc
Dreadfrost, white dragon
Captain Marsud, male wight (former pirate)
Dumoin Rudok, male dwarf
Sputtergore, orc tribe
Feydell Blackfoot (Blackworm), male halfling
Wysan Lefyn, female half-elf
Kurghra, female half-orc
Griphill Asterbuck, male gnome


----------



## Feathercircle (May 7, 2004)

*Dragon 314* 
Aiffe, female elf
Oran Kasmathin, male deep halfling
Jeril Kasmathin, female deep halfling
Gadiman Kriak, male svirfneblin
Irial Nesatha, female drow
Nora Kilaresk, female half-elf
Olakanis Meeru, male drow
Ulfa Ildabarus, female svirfneblin
Ira Kell, male deep halfling
Orania Ilmaskus, female deep halfling
Tyson Ilmaskus, male deep halfling
Thakaula the Manyshaper, female elf druid
Galyerian, amle half-elf
Kiu-Shanat, male elf monk
Nachipetakal, female coatl
Arbaleon, male silver dragon
Goliera, female elf
Thau Ke, male half-orc monk
Alarak the Bearded, male dwarf
Iliesha, female elf
Mardnen Turel, female gnome
Harudniekt, male stone giant
Shael Heavyhammer, female dwarf
Grak Forkbeard, male dwarf
Tark, male half-orc

*Dragon*  (I can't identify the issue because the cover's gone- it's the one with the monster design article, though)
Shaundyl Berethryl, male gold elf warlord (Realms)
Lord Scaumble, male (human) sheet phantom/sheet ghoul

Remind me to break out my Draconian books sometime, ok?


----------



## the Jester (May 7, 2004)

More from I13:

Maldrack (cyclops)
Uhrak (orc cleric 4)

from _I, Tyrant:_

Ixathinon (hive mother beholder)
Gazriktac (true beholder)
Sespetoxri (true beholder)
Zulnethrac (true beholder)
Skikrewxes (true beholder)
Khuxristul (beholder mage)
Qeqtoxii (elder orb beholder)


----------



## Feathercircle (May 12, 2004)

in the interest of keeping this alive, here's a few from the Illithiad.

Abstemious, neuter elder brain
Susk, neuter ulitharid
Mrenden, neuter illithid
Brasker, neuter illithid
Starvendel, male elf
Kurash, male dwarf
Noheask, neuter illithid
Ohlcaig, neuter illithid
Geddeil, neuter illithid
Ogham, male grimlock thrall

Lugribossk, neuter proxy of Ilsensine


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2004)

First batch

Module C4:_ To Find a King_
Eveyd—male Half-elf druid
Blackleaf (really)—male Elf fighter/wizard
Rendar—male Half-orc fighter
Kroker—male Bugbear chieftain
Gorsh—male Bugbear sub-chief
Trollbreath—male Bugbear
Billigal—male Bugbear shaman
Gamrad Longlimb—Revenant
Caer—Intelligent boulder
Silevran—female Elf wizard
Tremblaine—male Half-elf cleric
Arwyn—male Half-elf druid
Ringo—male Dwarf rogue

Module I1:_ Dwellers of the Forbidden City_
Shruzgrap—male Bugbear
Yrak—male Bugbear witch-doctor
Aratheas—female Elf wizard
Bruti—male Dwarf fighter
Hieroman—female Half-elf druid
Prandalas—male Elf fighter/wizard
Jarl—male Gnome illusionist
Gavin—male Halfling rogue
Roland—male Half-elf cleric/wizard
Balck Morran—male Dwarf fighter
Ursh—male Half-orc cleric
Morgana—female Half-elf fighter/wizard
Stephanos—male Elf rogue/wizard

Module I2:_ Tomb of the Lizard King_
Aulicus—male Black Dragon
Sakatha—male Lizard King Vampire wizard
Maris—female Elf fighter/wizard
Erlo—male Half-elf cleric/wizard
Perin—male Halfling rogue


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2004)

Second batch

Module I3:_ Pharoah_
Prit—male Gnome commoner

Module I4:_ Oasis of the White Palm_
Aeraldoth—male Djinni vizier to the Caliph
Hogan Underwood—male Halfling rogue
Rose Underwood—female Halfling fighter (not a rogue, amazing)
Kalitrates—male Drow fighter
Zomara—female Drow cleric

Module I5:_ Lost Tomb of Martek_
Pawnis—male Drow rogue

Module I8:_ Ravager of Time_
Leovani—male Half-elf fighter/wizard
Rughlor—male Revenant
Jarzizt—Imp familiar
Kli-Qwerg—Neo-otyugh
Vyedema—female Annis
Gheerha—Boggart

Module I9:_ Day of Al'Akbar_
Malfort—Blue Dragon
Cerebrus—male Solar
Abu—male Ogre Mage
Daffyd—male Half-elf druid
Kheithfan—male Half-elf ranger
Tarik El-Fissa—female Elf rogue
Kieb-Lar—male Brownie
Kieb-Lor—male Brownie

Module N2:_ The Forest Oracle_
Chloe—female Nymph
Bolo Softsole—male Halfling rogue
Thisvynn Talus—male Dwarf fighter
Perciss—female Dryad
Olot—male Ogre
Blint Brokenhaft—Dwarf fighter
Shard—Elf fighter
Fazil—Elf rogue
Fromo Freefinger—Halfling rogue


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2004)

Third batch

Module L1:_ The Secret of Bone Hill_
Krellus—male Half-orc fighter/rogue
Gorharg—male Half-orc rogue
Locinda—female Half-orc fighter/rogue
Marcus—male Half-elf fighter
Villie—male Elf fighter/wizard
Balooshi—male Djinni
Pelo—male Elf fighter
Pheldman—male Half-elf wizard
Yelda—male Half-elf wizard
Perk—male Elf fighter
Falco—male Dwarf fighter
Gap—male Dwarf commoner
Blackie—Crow familiar
Soot—Cat familiar
Amos—male Half-elf druid
Felwin—female Elf wizard

Module L2:_ The Assassin's Knot_
Wolf—War Dog
Krak—male Half-orc fighter
Ollie—male Elf wizard
Gilmi—male Dwarf fighter
Winky—Blink Dog
Black Beauty—Crow familiar
Ascue—male Half-orc cleric/fighter
Relmak—male Half-orc cleric
Rogan—male Gnome rogue
Gorg—female Half-orc commoner
Nelb—female Elf fighter
Gorsk—male Half-orc fighter
Tesp—male Dwarf fighter
Gorg—male Orc
Gulk—male Orc
Frag—male Orc
Kusk—male Orc
Borp—male Orc
Yuck—male Orc
Tresk—male Orc
Glup—male Half-orc fighter

Module N4:_ Treasure Hunt_
Hafkris—male Half-orc fighter
Gofus/Gofin—male/female Gnome commoner
Lythandar/Lythandra—male/female Half-elf commoner
Viledel—male Zombie
Liala—female Zombie

Module S4:_ The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth_
Furduch Na'Gwaylar—male Gnome fighter
Gwaylar—male Gnome fighter
Chossos—Gorgimera
Kasdu'ul—male Marid
Lludd—Behir
Drelnza—female Human Vampire fighter
Flemin—male Dwarf fighter
Dunil—female Halfling rogue
Weslocke—male Elf fighter/wizard
Hockerbrecht—male Half-elf fighter/wizard/rogue


----------



## Feathercircle (May 12, 2004)

Wow, thanks Steve!  Now I don't feel so alone here anymore!


----------



## diaglo (May 12, 2004)

looks like you are gonna make me dig out my old notes. i'll post some tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Feathercircle (May 12, 2004)

From *The Speaker in Dreams* 

Ghaerleth Axom, "male" illithid
Squim, male (human) wererat
Shoomma, female dwarf
Turvin, male (human) wererat
Felga, female grimlock
Gell, male halfling
Dentheira, female halfling
Modeir, male halfling
Daros Hellseeker, male tiefling cleric

Interstingly, althought the adventure refers to Ghaerleth as "he", his stat block, unlike the other named characters, omits gender.


----------



## diaglo (May 13, 2004)

*B1 In Search of the Unknown*

here are the pregens:

*Humans:*
Farned Cl 1 5hp
Dohram Cl 1 5hp
Mystical One Cl 1 6hp
Mulgar Cl 1 5hp
Seeful Cl 1 5hp
Philgo Cl 1 5hp
Tassit Cl 1 5hp
Wilberd Cl 1 5hp
Kracky Cl 1 5hp
Grampal Cl 1 5hp
Nupo Cl 1 7hp
Eggo Cl 1 5hp
Brandon Ft 1 6hp
Evro Ft 1 6hp
Alho Ft 1 6hp
Mohag Ft 1 6hp
Norrin Ft 1 6hp
Webberan Ft 1 6hp
Nickar Mu 1 3hp
Shobaffum Mu 1 3 hp
Yor Mu 1 3hp
Ralt Gaither Mu 1 3hp
Glom Mu 1 3hp
Trebbelos Mu 1 3hp
Becka Miltar Mu 1 4hp
Surfal Mu 1 3hp
Luven Th 1 4hp
Treddo
Bozomus
Estra Zo
Laggoamundo
Feggener
Mezron
Drebb
Postue
Harg
Afton Borr
Sporragha

*Dwarf*

Zeffan
Krago

*Halfling*

Pendor
Lefto

*Elf*

Sho-Rembo
Presto
Mezlo
Fencig
Lappay


edit: i have the whole stats for each of the names above but i got tired of typing


----------



## Feathercircle (May 15, 2004)

::kicks the thread::

Why will this forum not cooperate with this computer?  It keeps logging me out pretty much every sodding page.  I had a whole long post typed and it was eaten...


----------



## BOZ (May 22, 2004)

thanks guys, for keeping this going while i've become too busy to help with it.    i will come back to it at some point, as i will with my "critter bits" thread.

and diaglo - i don't need the human names, that should save you some work.


----------



## BOZ (May 22, 2004)

Feathercircle said:
			
		

> Ghaerleth Axom, "male" illithid
> 
> Interstingly, althought the adventure refers to Ghaerleth as "he", his stat block, unlike the other named characters, omits gender.




most likely the "he" is inaccurate, as i understand mind flayers to be basically genderless - they don't reproduce the way humanoid races do, so why do they need a gender?    calling one a "he" is the same as calling an elemental or an ooze or something a "he" - if that makes you more comforable then use it i guess.


----------



## Feathercircle (May 23, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> most likely the "he" is inaccurate, as i understand mind flayers to be basically genderless - they don't reproduce the way humanoid races do, so why do they need a gender?    calling one a "he" is the same as calling an elemental or an ooze or something a "he" - if that makes you more comforable then use it i guess.




True, but I seem to recall at least one official WotC book (BoED, I think it was) that had an illithid listed as female IN THE STAT BLOCK itself... so I suppose it was worth mentioning. As I mentioned in one of my previous posts, it's sort of a pet peeve of mine.

But you're right about the subconscious need people seem to have to gender things... I'm currently playing an illithid character in a Planescape game, and I've had one person decide that it's a "he"...  Whatever works for them, I guess.

Edit:  And this didn't log me out right away!  Maybe I can start pitching in again after all!


----------



## megamania (May 23, 2004)

This is from the TSR trading cards of the early 90's

GENIE
Jamaliyah
Hasar Al-Yasan

SEA ELF
Estheria

MERMAN
Kell

SIRINE
Kiiri

1/2 ORCS
Oorag
Grash Crackbacker
Ginsese (Cleric)

DROW (popular even then)
Alodia Drodeen
Matron Grazia Drodeen
Lerithyn
Randron
Synthalus
Ebomara
Frizzt Boz'Wevial


DARKSUN  (from the top of my pointed head)

MUL
Rikus
Azehul

Thri-kreen (Tohr-kreen)
K'kriq
Kitarak


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (May 24, 2004)

Here's some NPC names from the Masters and Minions book I know best - will get the other guys to give me some more!

Ragged Wing, male ghost stirge, Horde Book 1: A Swamp-full of Stirges (2004)
Urthen Olgrim, hollow husk lich (formerly male dwarven cleric 15), Horde Book 1: A Swamp-full of Stirges (2004)
Flit Cumbercrickle, ashmalkin wizard 22/horizon walker 6), Horde Book 1: A Swamp-full of Stirges (2004)
Wise Fat Mottled, female blood bloat, Horde Book 1: A Swamp-full of Stirges (2004)
Riven Tree Nest, ghost stirge swarm, Horde Book 1: A Swamp-full of Stirges (2004)


----------



## Feathercircle (May 24, 2004)

Before I go to bed, a few random ones from *Dragon 310* 
Lyspek, male half-elf
Tordgrim, male dwarf
L'Renci, female githzerai
Korosh, male ogre mage
Eddarkar, male elf

More to come.


----------



## BOZ (May 24, 2004)

megamania said:
			
		

> Frizzt Boz'Wevial




heheh!


----------



## Feathercircle (May 24, 2004)

*Dragon 146* 
"Sterling", male silver dragon impersonating male human
"Hypatia", female silver dragon impersonating male human

*Dragon 291*, the aforementioned eaten post
Dunsral, male gnome (Realms)
Alad, gnome
Bewilderan, gnome
Elbow-Wick, gnome
Hufurbian Mirrorbones, male gnome (demigod?)
St. Kargoth the Betrayer, male half-fiend (human) death knight (Oerth)
Lord Monduiz Dephaar, male (human) death knight (still Greyhawk, along with all the remaining characters)
Lady Lorana Kath, female (human) death knight
Prince Myrhal, male (human) death knight
Sir Maeril, male death knight
Lurgenz, male vampire
Lord Thyrian, male death knight
Lord Andromansis, male death knight
Sir Oslan Knarren, male death knight
Corrigor, undead horse
Sir Rezinar, male death knight
Sir Minar Syrric, male death knight
Duke Urkar Grasz, male death knight
Sir Luren "the Boar", male death knight
Lord Khayven, male death knight
Smoni, male dwarf noble
Hakon, male dwarf noble

A bunch of Drow stuff from *Dragon 298* 
Amalriv, male drow noble (Greyhawk, like the other Erelhei-Cinlu characters)
Iiscul, "male" illithid 
The Inscrutible Redactor, male drow
Pruuma She-bear, female bugbear gladiator
Jalvan, male half-drow
The Venerable Fleshpeddler, male drow
Suraala Mora, female (demon?)
Verdaeth, female drow noble
Mevremas, female drow noble
Nedylene, female drow noble
Fedarra, female drow noble
Siadef, female drow noble
Sereska, female drow noble
Eclavdra, female drow noble and former High Priestess of Lolth
Gahnah, female drow noble
Charinda, female drow noble and current High Priestess
Venrit, female drow noble, exiled
Teela, huge monstrous spider
Ohlcaig, neuter illithid priest of Illsensine
Drow house names: Tomtor, Everhate, Despana, Noquar, Aleval, Vae, Godeep, Eilervs, Kilsek, Ildorno (of these, Kilsek is in exile, and Ildorno is generic, not specifically Greyhawk)
Z'henra, female drow (one of only two  names NOT from Greyhawk)

Yes, the stat-block specifically and clearly listed Iiscul as male, regardless of the fact that that isn't exactly biologically possible for an illithid.  Bad, bad Frederick Weining!


----------



## BOZ (May 25, 2004)

beholders and illithids are just creatures i have always seen as non-gendered.    anyway, that's not all that important...


----------



## Feathercircle (May 26, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> beholders and illithids are just creatures i have always seen as non-gendered.    anyway, that's not all that important...




I know, but I hate it when module writers do that...  it shows that they didn't bother to even really do basic research on the monster before using them.  It's kind of a long-standing pet peeve of mine.

Back to the names, *Dragon 277* 
Fyrfar Smokebeard, dwarf  (Everything here through Ndulu is Realms)
Tubaern (Blood Axe of Clangeddin), dwarf
Alerathla "Rubytresses" Ilnatar, female elf
Tuir Stonebeard, male dwarf noble
Grimmerfang, orc
Barundar mac Idrin, dwarf noble
Urnalithorgathla, female green dragon
Borlin (Axe of the Iron House) male dwarf 
Malagarthaul (Flaming Claws), male red dragon
(Note for BOZ re:Critter bits, one of Malagarthaul's teeth was used in the making of a magic sword...)
Ndulu, balor
Aldaer Silverbow, elf archer
Sere, male lich (Greyhawk 2000)
Gluran Wedgesickle, dwarf (Greyhawk 2000)
Jurzadun Broadhammer, dwarf (Still future Greyhawk)
Borgazdin Broadhammer, dwarf (yep, still future Greyhawk)
Macha, female crow familiar
Jak Fleet, male halfling (Oerth)
Yrsillar, Lord of the Nothing, male Greater Dread (Oerth)

And I missed Vexander the male elf in Dragon 275.


----------



## Feathercircle (May 27, 2004)

You've got a special addition, this time-  I went through my copy of the Dragonlance novel, *The Doom Brigade* and pulled names for you today.

Kang, male bozak draconian
Slith, male sivak draconian
Gloth, male baaz draconian
Rorc, male draconian
Rog, male draconian
Harkiel the Bender, red dragon
Selquist "the Expediter", male half-Daewar Niedar dwarf thief   (named for an elf hero, strangely enough...)
Auger- male Niedar
Mortar- male Niedar
Pestle- male Niedar (possibly half-Hylar dwarf)
Sugarpie- female Niedar
Moorthane- male Niedar noble
Fulkth, male baaz 
Irlih'k, male bozak
Yethik, male draconian
Gilbert, male Niedar
Vellmer, male Niedar
Vruss, male draconian
Chronix, male Theiwar dwarf
Clotdoth, male baaz
Rhanga Changehands, male kender
Stemhmph, male bozak
Dremon, male baaz
Granak, male sivak
Porthios, elf
Harold Brickman, male Niedar
Glish, male sivak
Roxl, male sivak
Viss, male sivak
Drossak, male draconian
Hornalak, male draconian
Halfest, male Daewar dwarf
Grumold, male Daewar
Romas, Daewar
Uluth, Daewar
Grevik, Daewar
Vissik, Daewar
Kuross, Daewar 
Hamish Ironfist, male dwarf noble

Wow, more sivaks than I thought....  I really need to get my hands on a copy of the sequel, Draconian Measures.  Good books, though.  Some of the characters listed might have appeared in other sorces, but this book and its sequal are pretty much the only Dragonlance books that I can stand...
Coincidentally, this book was a little inconsistant on the naming of the dark dwarves, alternately calling them Daewar, Daegar, or Daergar..


----------



## Steve Jung (May 27, 2004)

Alright, my turn.  This one's a big one.
From_ Evermeet: Island of Elves_ by Elaine Cunningham.

Shonassir Durothil—male Gold Elf fighter
Prince Lamruil Moonflower—male Moon Elf
Queen Amlaruil Moonflower—female Moon Elf wizard
King Zaor Moonflower—male Moon Elf ranger
Princess Ilyrana Moonflower—female Moon Elf cleric
Keryth Blackhelm—male Moon Elf fighter
Zaltarish—male Elf scribe
Kymil Nimesin—male Gold Elf fighter/wizard
Elaith "The Serpent" Craulnober—male Moon Elf fighter/wizard
Princess Amnestria Moonflower—female Moon Elf fighter
Arilyn Moonblade—female Half-Moon Elf fighter
Filauria Ni'Tessine—female Gold Elf wizard
Durothil—male Gold Elf wizard
Bonnalurie—female Gold Elf cleric
Sharlario Moonflower—male Moon Elf merchant
Cornaith Moonflower—male Moon Elf
Ka'Narlist—male Drow archmage
Mahatnartorian—male Red Dragon
Mbugna—male Wemic
Kethryllia Amarillis—female Moon Elf fighter/wizard
Anarallath—male Elf cleric
Haeshkarr—Glabrezu
Starleaf—female Wild Elf wizard
Le’Quelle—Moon Elf clan name
Rolim Durothil—male Gold Elf fighter
High Councilor Keishara Amarillis—female Moon Elf
Ava Moonflower—female Moon Elf wizard
Allannia Craulnober—female Gold Elf fighter
Darthoridan Craulnober—male Gold Elf fighter/wizard
Anarzee Moonflower—female Moon Elf cleric
Seanchai Craulnober—male Gold Elf minstrel
High Councilor Tammson Amarillis—male Moon Elf
Vhoori Durothil—male Gold Elf wizard
Brindarry Nierde—male Gold Elf fighter
Captain Mariona Leafblower—female Elf fighter
Passilorris—male Moon Elf wizard
Shi’larra—female Forest Elf
Ghilanna—Elf wizard
Llewellenar—Elf wizard
Cameron Starsong—male Elf bard
Ester—female Elf
Ygrainne—Elf
Chandrelle Durothil—female Gold Elf wizard
Zhorntar—Dragon Turtle
Vapgard—Orc
Ethlando—male Elf seer
Claire Durothil—female Gold Elf
Ialantha—female Moon Elf
Myronthilar Silverspear—male Moon Elf fighter
Saida Evanara—female Gold Elf fighter
High Councilor Mylaerla Durothil—female Gold Elf
Ahskahla Durothil—female Gold Elf
Jannalor Nierde—male Gold Elf wizard
Nakiasha—female Green Elf wizard
Laeroth Runemaster—male Gold Elf wizard
Captain Horith Evanara—male Gold Elf fighter
Haklashara—male Gold Dragon
Queen WindShriek—female Giant Eagle
Belstram Durothil—male Gold Elf
Francessca Silverspear—female Moon Elf
Montagor Amarillis—male Moon Elf
Yalathanil Symbaern—male Gold Elf wizard
Keerla Hawksong—female Moon Elf minstrel
Chin’nesstre Amarillis—female Moon Elf
Mi’tilarro Aelorothi—male Gold Elf cleric
Giullo Moonflower—male Moon Elf cleric
Thasitalia Moonflower—female Moon Elf fighter
Echo Amarillis—female Moon Elf
Lydi’aleera Amarillis—female Moon Elf
Lady Vashti Nimesin—female Gold Elf
Tanyl Evanara—male Gold Elf fighter/wizard
Shanyrria Aleunath—female Moon Elf bladesinger
Rennyn Aelorothi—male Gold Elf spy
Prince Xharlion Moonflower—male Moon Elf fighter
Prince Zhoron Moonflower—male Moon Elf fighter
Lady Chichlandra Craulnober—female Gold Elf
Nevarth Ahmaquissar—male Moon Elf minstrel
Fenian Ni’Tessine—male Gold Elf
Elanjar Craulnober—male Gold Elf
Adamar Alenuath—male Moon Elf fighter
Rhenalyrr Aleunath—male Moon Elf
Prince Chozzaster Moonflower—male Moon Elf wizard
Princess Shandalar Moonflower—female Moon Elf bladesinger
Princess Tira’allara Moonflower—female Moon Elf cleric
Princess Hhora Moonflower—female Moon Elf cleric
Princess Lazziar Moonflower—female Moon Elf fighter
Princess Gemstarzah Moonflower—female Moon Elf fighter
Prince Zandro Moonflower—male Moon Elf wizard
Prince Finufaranell Moonflower—male Moon Elf wizard


----------



## Feathercircle (May 28, 2004)

*Dragon 319* , all Athasian, all the time
Vilyaa the Tall, elf
Elven tribal names: Night Runners, Silt Stalkers, Silver Hands, Sky Singers, Water Hunters, Wind Dancers
Common Halfling names: Windborn Garkala, Kaishak Treetopper, Sethac Two-Streams
Mul names: Rikus the Gladiator, Kalaa the Stone-Grinder
Pterran names: Ptellac Coldeye, Ptellac Greentail, Ptellac Flinttooth

*Dragon 320* 
Taegan Nightwind, male avariel
Hannafet, female bronze dragon
a bunch of noble houses from Eberron
                 House Lyrander, half-elves
                 House Jorasco, halflings
                 House Tharashk, half-orcs
and Eberron's three legendary dragons, Siberys, Eberron, and Khyber


----------



## BOZ (May 28, 2004)

you guys rock.


----------



## BOZ (May 28, 2004)

oh yeah, here's one:  Kerzit, male demon, both in WG5 - Mordenkainen's Fanstastic Adventure, as well as this month's Dungeon Magazine #112.


----------



## Feathercircle (May 29, 2004)

Off topic, but BOZ, care to give the Critter Bits thread a bump so I can find it?  I don't have access to the search feature, and the copy you have linked on your page is on the Cyberstreet forums, which my computer doesn't like.


----------



## BOZ (May 29, 2004)

no problem.


----------



## fourthmensch (May 30, 2004)

This is a neat thread; monster and NPC names were always important to me, and they're not easy to make up. 

 I would reccomend to any of you the Everchanging Book of Names (http://ebon.pyorre.net/). Its a shareware random name generator, with all sorts of add-ons for Forgotten Realms, Warhammer, Middle-Earth, terrestrial cultures, etc. Since I found that program I haven't needed to reference my old lists of published names anymore.


----------



## BOZ (May 30, 2004)

Found this section in “Against the Giants: Liberation of Geoff”:

Appendix A: Giant Names
For the sake of simplicity and space, most giants in this product have not been named. Should the player characters get into a situation where a giant needs a name, here are lists of suitable names for that purpose.

Male Frost/Fire Giants
Aegir, Allvaldi, Alsvid, Angeyja, Atla, Aurgelmir, Aurnir, Baugi, Beli, Bergelmir, Beyla, Blthorn, Bor, Byleist, Delling, Eggther, Egil, Eistla, Eyrgjafa, Farbauti, Fimafey, Geirrod, Gdling, Greip, Gymir, Helblindi, Hildir, Hlebard, Hler, Hresvelgr, Hrimgrimnir, Hrungner, Hrym, Hymir, Idi, Im, Imdur, Lodin, Mimir, Mne, Mundilfari, Naglfari, Narfi, Nervi, Norvi, Nott, Skoll, Skmgg, Skrymir, Suttung, Svarang, Thiassi, Thudgelmir, Tjasse, Ud, Ulf, Utgardsloki, Vafthmdnir, Vanir, Ylfing, Ymir.

Female Frost/Fire Giants Angurboda, Arinnefia, Bestla, Fenja, Gerd, Gjalp, Grid, Gunnlod, Hrimgerd, Hyrokkin, Jamsaxa, Jord, Mmja, Nat, Ran, Skadi, Sol.

Sakhut Names
Amosh, Arol, Axo, Chavash, Chemor, Chana, Danug, Domar, Draffut, Ektms, Ershash, Exthosh, Gelat, Godot, Gontos, Karameta, Keffon. Kolag, Lamatag, Ledonish, Lodok, Magnath, Monovat, Mothrok, Namut, Nedra. Nothog, Radoth, Rend, Rogot, Sagakathan. Shathak, Somox, Thaxol, Thomak, Torgat.

Other Giant Names
Barsht, Bek, Bren, Dav, Dosa, Durg, Fep, Foog, Fron, Gan, Gmnd, Grot, Hakat, Hoff, Hoz, Kell, Krot, Kurz, Lanag, Lev, Lort, Nev, Nok, Nora, Pesh, Pok, Font, Ravvit, Reeto, Rosh, Sek, Sharg, Shum, Tam, Took, Tosh, Valp, Vant, Vog.


----------



## Feathercircle (May 30, 2004)

*Dragon 163*, all Mystara
Leopold, male gnome
Synn, female night dragon

*Dragon 271* 
Sir Morgan, male centaur
Cinders, male hell hound (Greyhawk)
Philby, male ghost
Durrusk, neuter doppelganger (Realms)
Adelbran, neuter doppelganger (Realms)

*Dragon 307* 
Hasken Maeke, male half air-elemental human
Bolt, male air element pegasus
Bolderan the Bugler, male mountain dwarf bard
Effie Suresaddle, female halfling  (Toril)
Liata, female air genasi
Luntr Hraldsson, male cloud giant
Parthen Maeke, male air genasi
Riiaw, male giant eagle
Shimmer, female air element pegasus
Silent Stalker, male half-dragon (black) ranger
Sitheag McBane, female fiendish harpy  (planar)
Tierlane Pasquale, male half-elf
Tolden Maeke, male air genasi
Vellia Maeke, female air genasi
White Orchid, female air genasi

Missed a few in *Dragon 270* 
Gerson, male minotaur
Shadowdancer, halfling
Tax, half-elf
Krythling, female half-troll Viking
Otory, male gnome
Glynda, female elf
Steve, male awakened giant centipede
Yangi, male brown bear
Ohlongh Vrurr, male half-orc


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 1, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> no problem.




Thanks muchly.

Here's some from *Dragon 228* 
Nrymm, male human noble polymorphed into an otyugh (Realms)
Undarl, neuter malaugrym masquerading as male human (Realms)
Gluthtor, male orc (Still Realms)
The next few names are STILL Faerun... but from an April article.  Don't take them too seriously, ne?
Gnormahlenvaey Catoneriehn, ("Squeaky"), male svirfneblin
Vikhrumn "100 gold" Coll, "male" beholder mobster hitman
Brikhalna Ipprszhen, ("Dutch"), "male" illithid
Gray'shivnarien Taliain (the Fiddler), female drow bard
Felyndiira Shi'narrvha ("Mad Money"), female drow noble
Crystal Dreamchaser, female kender (Krynn, of course)
Blister, female kender (likewise)
Jinx, female kender (still Krynn)
Myeki Thrillseeker, male kender (ditto)
Dare, male kender  (Krynn again)

*Dragon 232* 
From Toril:
Balagos (Bahor, Dragonbane, the Flying Flame), male red dragon
Hulrundar, red dragon
Altagos, male brown dragon
Auroxas, male black dragon
Eacoathildarandus, silver dragon
Uluuthavarra, female red dragon
and from Krynn:
Glade Hornfel, male Hylar dwarf noble
Lustre Feldspar, male dwarf
Severus Stonehand ("Prophet of Reorx"), male Daewar dwarf
Arameekos, male gnome
Pounce Quickspring, , male Theiwar dwarf

*Dragon 225* 
D'Naleri, male grey elf noble
Valedmor, male grey elf noble
Nar-Valedron, male grey elf noble
Eldareth Allythyr, male drow (Greyhawk)


----------



## BobROE (Jun 1, 2004)

*The North * (Forgotten Realms)

Flanagus Gnarlybone, Male Gnome
Haljal Throndor, Male Dwarf
Regis, Male Halfling
Gondyl Ilitheeum, Doppleganger
Ghaliver Longstocking, Male Halfling
Pauldine, Female Half-Elf
Nanteuil, Male Dwarf
Delisle, Female Gnome
Ramuio, Male Half-Elf
Archiloque, Female Gnome
Zaluski, Female Gnome
Carrl, Male Half-Elf
Baergon Bluesword, Male Half-Elf
Youmans, Female Dwarf
Derval, Male Dwarf
Garick Honestone, Male Dwarf
Darfin, Male Elf
Korbus Brightjewel, Male Gnome
Nartan, Male Dwarf
Derval Ironeater, Male Dwarf
Oleg, Male Half-Orc
Quarenghi, Female Half-Elf
Kira, Female Elf
Garrick, Male Gnome
Bando the Lame, Male Halfling
Emser, Male Gnome
Oryv, Male Half-Elf
Bohle, Male Half-Elf
Yarth of Berun, Male Gnome
Demetira Landscraper, Female Dwarf
Kelson Darktreader, Male Half-Elf
Filvendor, Male Elf
Korbus Brightjewel, Male Gnome
Uilkens, Male Dwarf
Xylander, Male Dwarf
Shalendra, Female Elf
Fulbar Hardcheese, Male Half-Elf
Vix the Chandler, Male Dwarf
MacClure, Male Gnome
Kyrie, Female Half-Elf
Aswansea, Female Elf
Filarion, Male Elf
Czszudleaux, Male Gnome
Hadrion, Male Half-Elf
Falconer, Female Dwarf
Marcus, Male Half-Elf
Zeno, Male Half-Elf
Behring, Male Dwarf
Sir Elorfindar Floshin, Male Elf
Elorshin, Male Elf
Absalon, Male Gnome
Appian, Male Dwarf
Archer, Female Gnome
Aurelia, Male Gnome
Babek, Male Half-Elf
Birde, Female Dwarf
Blunde, Male Dwarf
Burnet, Male Gnome
Ceressola, Female Gnome
Chalon, Male Gnome
Cid, Female Half-Elf
Collored, Male Dwarf
Damiron, Male Gnome
Dedekind, Male Half-Elf
Deodate, Female Dwarf
Dmitri, Male Dwarf
Duer, Male Gnome
Eadie, Female Gnome
Ehrenfried, Male Gnome
Elfric, Male Dwarf
Elton, Female Gnome
Endlicher, Male Gnome
Febe, Male Half-Elf
Fineo, Female Dwarf
Fluegel, Male Dwarf
Frellon, Male Gnome
Gallus, Female Gnome
Geddes, Male Gnome
Gilj, Female Half-Elf
Godde, Male Dwarf
Greenehamme, Male Gnome
Haeberlin, Male Half-Elf 
Hagar, Female Dwarf
Hensel, Male Dwarf
Hrym, Male Gnome
Huich, Female Gnome
Ignace, Male Gnome
Isacco, Male Dwarf
Izard, Female Gnome
Jaegar, Male Gnome
Jodelle, Male Half-Elf
Kaotsuu, Female Dwarf
Kefer, Male Dwarf
Knupfer, Male Gnome
Leclerc, Female Gnome
Lindet, Male Gnome
Lucanus, Female Half-Elf
Lynar, Male Dwarf
Michallon, Male Gnome
Mohsin, Male Half-Elf
Mugnoz, Female Dwarf
Naaman, Male Dwarf
Noet, Male Gnome
Nostitz, Female Gnome
Nymphes, Male Gnome
Olier, Male Dwarf
Oort, Female Gnome
Orsird, Male Gnome
Papon, Male Half-Elf
Perozel, Female Dwarf
Phidias, Male Dwarf
Polier, Male Gnome
Psalmanazar, Female Gnome
Puget, Male Gnome
Quade, Female Half-Elf
Quesnel, Male Dwarf
Racine, Male Gnome
Rayneval, Male Half-Elf
Reich, Female Dwarf
Ribas, Male Dwarf
Roberjot, Male Gnome
Rumfjord, Female Gnome
Saladin, Male Gnome
Scipio, Male Dwarf
Selwyn, Female Gnome
Shamyl, Male Gnome
Simler, Male Half-Elf
Sobie, Female Dwarf
Spielmacht, Male Dwarf
Swain, Male Gnome
Talleyrand, Female Gnome
Terme, Male Gnome
Thibaut, Female Half-Elf
Tiebout, Male Dwarf
Tomasz, Male Gnome
Trelat, Male Half-Elf
Turgot, Female Dwarf
Tzetzes, Male Dwarf
Ulisse, Male Gnome
Ulric, Female Gnome
Urania, Male Gnome
Vahan, Male Dwarf
Valdemar, Female Gnome
Vaseefv, Male Gnome
Ventura, Male Half-Elf
Vicente, Female Dwarf
Vigilus, Male Dwarf
Wagendaar, Male Gnome
Wechel, Female Gnome
Weerdt, Male Gnome
Whitelocke, Female Half-Elf
Willan, Male Dwarf
Wordsmith, Male Gnome
Wrede, Male Half-Elf
Wulfen, Female Dwarf
Xanthas, Male Dwarf
Yahya, Male Gnome
Yezdejerd, Female Gnome
Yorck, Male Gnome
Zarabell, Male Dwarf
Zedlitz, Female Gnome
Zeuxis, Male Gnome

For Duty & Deity (FR Adventure, takes place in the Abyss)

Hansol Ynnilross, Male Half-Elf
Kyriani, Female Half-Elf
Cattariina, Female Lillendi
Allisa Misthaven, Female Elf
Ceylon, Male Ogre Mage
Saleera, Female (?) Lillendi
Owantz, goristro demon
Warwick Osseyes, Male Tiefling
Mefisto, Male Tiefling
Clyddis, Male Vrock
Faylah, Tiefling
Verin, Marilith
Keelira, Female Gynosphinx
Thraxxia, Nalfeshnee

Enjoy


----------



## BOZ (Jun 1, 2004)

i'm glad so many people have taken such an interest in this thread.    even if i never get around to indexing it as i want to, at least it will be here as long as the enworld forums last if people don't mind searching...


----------



## BobROE (Jun 1, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i'm glad so many people have taken such an interest in this thread.    even if i never get around to indexing it as i want to, at least it will be here as long as the enworld forums last if people don't mind searching...




I'm bored at work, so I've been going through the free FR stuff off the Wizards page
More...

*Undermountain: The Lost Level*

Bandearl Dumatheri, Male Dwarf
Johanna Kherrispehril, Female Half-Elf
Auricairn, Axonyx, Bladesharp, Chalcydon, Dumatheir, Garnetarm, Metalheart, Truedigger, Dwarf Families
Othyil Dragonhunter, Male Dwarf
Idrin Chalcydon, Dwarf
Turbaren One-Eye, Male Dwarf
Maegar the Trueaxe, Male Dwarf
Kronag, Male Hill Giant
Hoaron, Male Frost Giant.
Dhusarra, Female Vampire (human)
Nagus, Male Elder Orb Beholder


----------



## countgray (Jun 2, 2004)

Here is an excel file of names that I compiled from lots of supplements, mostly the Forgotten Realms Campaign Book and any Forgotten Realms module or supplement I could get my hands on that had name lists. The first tab is designed to print a one page quick reference sheet for names for Forgotten Realms NPC's including a lot of monster races. There is a second tab "other names" with other monster races and some other Forgotten Realms nationalities. This spreadsheet is a work in progress, not really finished yet. Hope it is helpful to someone.

Hope it attached properly.


----------



## BobROE (Jun 2, 2004)

More..

*Undermountain: Maddgoth's Castle*

Ardor, Homunculus
Spider, Homunculus 
Proxie, Homunculus
Skulker, Homunculus
Ottolenszillasla, Male Fairy Dragon
Alustriel, Female Fairy Dragon

*Undermountain: Stardock*

Priamon "Frostrune" Rakesk, Male Lich (human)
Ralayn the Occultacle, Alhoon
Aurangaul, Mind Flayer


----------



## BobROE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bored again...

*Fall of Myth Drannor*

Ualair the Silent, Male Gold Elf
Khyssoun Ammath, Male Moon Elf
Shyael Ildacer, Female Moon Elf 
Kelvhan Olortynnal, Male Gold Elf 
Paeris Haladar, Male Gold Elf 
Phraan Audark, Male Green Elf
Ailos Starlaughter, Male Gnome 
Heumar Tankardtoes, Male Halfling 
Josidiah Starym, Male Gold Elf
Venali Staryrn, Male Moon Elf
Yrneha Maerdrym, Female Moon Elf
Artair Tromostar, Male Gnome 
Kovimal Honedaxe, Male Dwarf 
Jarrod Tallhill, Male Halfling
Irhaal Argentaamn, Female Moon Elf
Symrustar Auglmyr, Female Gold Elf
Leilatha Aunglor, Female Moon Elf
Braerindra, Female Baelnorn (moon elf)
Artox Frayhammer, Male Dwarf
Grathgor Hawksong, Male Green Elf
Vuth Hykoshold, Male Dwarf
Amara (Audark) Ildacer, Female Green Elf
Aolis Ildacer, Male Moon Elf
Aravae Irithyl, Female Gold Elf
Eltargrim, Irithyl, Male Gold Elf
Laummas the Liegelord, Lich
Kharis Maerdrym, Male Moon Elf
Ithosra Morningdove, Female Half-Elf
Hachaam Selorn, Male Green Elf
Sévoll The Syolkiir, Male Half-Elf
The Srinshee, Female Moon Elf

*Marco Volo: Journey*

Heino, Male Gnome
Ina, Female Gnome
Dalyor, Male Elf
Ralnor, Male Elf
Zan, Male Gnome
Starlight, Sprite
Grax, Male Half-Orc
Ulwe, Male Gnome
Grralix, Male Flind (Gnoll)
Rau'Triel Luen, Female Drow

*Marco Volo: Arrival*

Rynda Fallshadow, Female Half-Elf
Turekana, Female Warebear
Thandraxx, Female Lich

*Marco Volo: Departure*

Garnus Thombold, Male Dwarf

*How the Mighty Have Fallen*

Dracolnobalen, Female Gold Dragon
D'nascus Cloudburst, Male Cloud Giant
Grask'ar, Male Orc


----------



## BOZ (Jun 2, 2004)

countgray said:
			
		

> Hope it attached properly.




keep tryin!


----------



## BobROE (Jun 2, 2004)

Me again...

*Castle Spulzeer*

King Fedduk, Male Hill Giant
Andeeyloplardii, Female Gynosphinx
G'nell, Flesh Golem
Yargdaar, Yugoloth

*Four from Cormyr*

Golias, Male Dwarf
Zeran, Female Half-Elf
Borin Woodbracer, Male Dwarf
Mendryll Belarod, Male Half-Elf
Norrin Blackgrove, Male Half-Elf
Gandegar Armstrong, Male Dwarf
Mad Berfy, Male Gnome
Donzo Shadowkisser, Male Halfling
Dendir Abbathorson, Male Dwarf
Arpeggi Trill, Male Half-Elf
Gugak Thul, Male Hobgoblin
Hakaakatar the Wise, Male Hobgoblin
Oghalis, Female Fire Giant
Buzzrip Blacknee, Male Halfling
Broonella Blacknee, Female Halfling
Breena Blacknee, Female Halfling
Billyup Blacknee, Male Halfling
Boldric Blacknee, Male Halfling
Merialeth "Merry" Loriamanthor, Female Elf
Dangus Barrowfold, Male Dwarf
Mirande Palemedes, Female Half-Elf
Kalor Ovrabek, Male Half-Elf
Royappa, Female Rahshasa
Shadowdeath, Male Shadow Dragon
Gribbergrash, Orog


----------



## BobROE (Jun 2, 2004)

More..

*Volo's Guide to the North*

Ghaliver Longstocking, Male Halfling
Gondyl Litheeum, Male Doppleganger

*Volo's Guide to Cormyr*

Baerelus the Bold, Male Satyr

*Volo's Guide to the Dalelands*

Jalandyl O' Stars, Male Half-Elf
Stellaga Brightstar, Female Half-Elf

*The Vilhon Reach*

Morintar, Female Elf
Shadowmoon Crystalembers, Female Elf
Ashenford Torinbow, Male Half-Elf
Grrothgrrol, Male Wemic
Oluusious, Female Grippli
Dediana Extaminos, Female Yuan-Ti
Kinondra, Fire Giant
Turien Battlewake, Male Dwarf
Marcius Stonehall, Male Dwarf

*Cult of the Dragon*

Maenoth Silversword, Male Half-Elf
Laerarn of Highmoon, Male Half-Elf
Ssenidak Wyrmspear, Male Lizard Man
Aurgloroasa, Female Shadow Dracolich
Daurgothoth, Male Black Dracolich
Drtchroyaster, Male Green Dracolich
Alasklerbanbastos, Blue Dracolich
Blas Iwan, Male Red Dragon
Canthraxis, Male Blue Dracolich
Ebonflame, Female Red Dragon
Errant, Male Bronze Dragon
Iltharagh, Male Topaz Dracolich
Incisor, Male Fang Dracolich
Ivy Deathdealer, Female Green Dracolich
Velora the Poisonous, Female Green Dracolich
Talon Greenstrike, Female Green Dracolich
Malygris, Male Blue Dracolich
Plunge, Deep Dragon
Ralionate, Female Green Dragon
Shard, Female Blue Dragon
Shhuusshuru, Female Shadow Dracolich
Saurglyce, Female White Dracolich
Velvet, Male Black Dragon
Malachite, Female Green Dragon
Cylyria Dragonbreast, Female Half-Elf
Medusanna Mhairdaul, Female Yuan-Ti
Cynmelin D'Athia, Female Half-Elf
Fieryat Ildacer, Female Half-Elf

*Calimport*

Khar yn Sadid el Namor, Male Half-Elf
Daud yn Daud el Vehmet, Male Half-Elf
Janar yn Janar el Vyrsatyr, Male Half-Elf
Abbas yn Akkabar el Quaahl, Male Half-Elf
Malik yn Abbas el Quaahl, Male Half-Elf
Daud el Vehmet, Male Half-Elf
Wanda Sildenmar, Female Half-Elf
Tragas el Adhamen, Halfling Male
Abon el Khomaya, Male Half-Elf
Khariyl the Winged, Male Half-Elf
Maryn el Eramor, Male Half-Elf


----------



## BOZ (Jun 3, 2004)

who says boredom is always a bad thing?    go for it!


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 3, 2004)

*Dragon 219* has:
Javorik, male gnome (didn't I have him already?)
and Dalamar, male drow (who probably appears in the Realms, or something..)

*Dragon 286* 
Shattershree, female silver dragon (Forgotten Realms)
Hamhaerth "Goldhand", dwarf (also Faerun)

*Dragon 295* 
Satharanos, male black dragon
Silve Drekken, male half-elf
Bloody Hand, orc tribe
Nassica, female grey elf
Tarkinn, male grey elf
Glacca, female grey elf
Arias, male grey elf
Ancus, male grey elf
Sevvera, female grey elf
Gsstarkaneth, hezrou  (Greyhawk, as are the following)
Toskara, female ??? polymorphed into stench kow 
Kahg, female scrag
Guifren, blue slaad
Xinzol, blue slaad
Hjur'fiunt, gray slaad

*Dragon Annual 6* 
Khelorn, male gold dragon (Dragonstar)
Lazalius, blue dragon (Dragonstar)
Mezzenbone, male red dragon (Dragonstar)
Linkin, male gnome (Freeport, as are the following)
Mab, female gnome
Noblick, male gnome
Kolter, male gnome
Erlich, male gnome

*Dragon 278* 
Anastrianna Sainnodel, female elf
Thailor, male elf
Rurik, male dwarf
Velgost, dwarf
Ulgroth, male dwarf
Einkil Torunn, male dwarf
Black Claw, orc clan
Boradir, male dwarf
Tarakh, male dwaf
Kiera, female dwarf
Bouldan, dwarven clan
Morikan Batal-Rusk, male dwarf
Glorak, male dwarf
Nalbryn, female dwarf
Barak Rockfist, dwarf
Gloribryn Stonejoiner/Delgunn Stonejoiner/Dwodeth Strongarm, female dwarf  (her full name is Gloribryn Delgunn Dwodeth Stonejoiner Diamondaxe Strongarm...   I thought it was only gnomes who went in for the hideously long names?)


----------



## BobROE (Jun 3, 2004)

And I strike again...

*The Wyrmskull Throne*

Bapar Ghalmrin, Male Dwarf
Odak Truesteel, Male Dwarf
Soram Battlebellow, Male Dwarf
Paxas, Male Triton
Ka’ioa’tara, Female Shalarin
Azar Xyrl, Male Morkoth
Qyzal, Female Morkoth
Duupox, Male Morkoth
Gantar Kraok, Male Elf
Estelar Sunweaver, Male Elf
Merap, Male Half-Elf
Maera, Female Half-Elf
Fylson Tarasp, Male Elf
Vosh the White, Male Half-Orc
Ghunnis, Female Locathah
Kharal, Male Locathah

*Volo’s Guide to the Sword Coast*

Alliya Macanester, Female Halfling
Alyth Elendara, Female Half-Elf
Amaeraszantha, Female Amethyst Dragon
Bentley Mirrorshade, Male Gnome
Bransuldyn Mirrortor, Male Gnome
Gellana Mirrorshade, Female Gnome
Korbus Brightjewel, Male Gnome
Myrin Silverspear, Male Elf

*Volo’s Guide to Waterdeep*

Aglatha Shrey, Female Half-Ogre
Allet Tzuntzin, Female Half-Elf
Evethe Untusk, Female Half-Elf
Felzoun Thar, Male Dwarf
Ilintar Belereth, Male Half-Elf
Ilmairen Arnskull, Male Dwarf
Jaerloon Bucklebar, Male Dwarf
Mril Juthbuck, Female Half-Elf
Munzrim Marlpar, Male Lizard Man
Tiirlon Windstar, Male Half-Elf
Uglukh Vorl, Male Half-Orc
Thoim Zalamm, Spectator (Beholder)
Vindara Tzuntzin, Female Half-Elf
Yaereene Ilbaereth, Female Elf


----------



## BobROE (Jun 3, 2004)

More.. (Lots o' elves)

*Lands of Intrigue*

Estemal Talltankard, Male Halfling
Dhelm Barsymn, Male Half-Elf
Linussaxannol, Male Green Dragon
Buchembrallor, Male Green Dragon
Arellaxerrontoal, Female Bronze Dragon
Garlokantha, Female Gold Dragon
Altagos, Brown Dragon
Auroxas, Black Dragon
Aulis "Redbeard", Male Half-Elf
Madame Iitaar, Female Half-Elf
Jaszur of Velen, Male Half-Elf
"Ears", Male Half-Orc
Liora Leaffalling, Female Half-Elf
Angar "Steeleye" Axeson, Male Dwarf
Kyva Chaammos, Female Half-Elf
Allain Kevanarial, Male Elf
Faunalyn Kevanarial, Female Elf
Annelwin Toralynnsyr, Female Half-Elf
Katyr Toralynnsyr, Male Elf
Wistari Stargazer, Male Elf
Ieval Boralail, Male Half-Elf
Kal Boralail, Male Half-Elf
Barnas Trufflehunter, Male Halfling
Mirthal Aendryr, Male Elf
Treespeaker Rhothomir, Male Elf
Shalana O Rhothomir, Female Elf
Korrigash Oakstaff, Male Elf
Tamara Oakstaff, Female Elf
Tamsin Oakstaff, Male Elf
Kivessin Sultaasar, Male Elf
Tarasynora Aendryr, Female Elf
Uevareth Korianthil, Male Elf
Jhaan Ahmaquizzar, Male Elf
Simonne Whitebrow, Female Gnome
Exar Civulteq, Male Half-Elf
Dolam Coincatcher, Male Halfling
Nikdemane Birdsong, Male Halfling
Paddy Stoutfellow, Male Halfling
Krimmon Amethystall, Male Halfling
Raaln Fylliim, Male Half-Elf
Ysaa Fylliim, Female Half-Elf
Lyrminor Vineshigh, Male Halfling
Sunni Talltankard-Vineshigh, Female Halfling
Arex Speartall, Male Halfling
Repil Arcimon, Male Half-Elf
Timoth Eyesbright, Male Centaur
Onyx the Invincible, Male Dwarf
Oxsal Keeneyes, Male Halfling
Jimena, Female Half-Elf
Iimvara Riiklass, Female Half-Elf
Vartan Thrynnar, Male Half-Elf
Paulus, Male Half-Elf
Tleobar, Female Drow
Jhessar "Oldeyes" Talltankard, Male Halfling
"Parrot" Rockskipper, Male Halfling
Tyrda Q'Helvor, Female Half-Elf
Icehauptannarthanyx, Male White Dragon
Pahrain Bollivar, Female Half-Elf
Hansol Ynnilross, Male Half-Elf
Shyrros Harpson, Male Half-Elf
Cumber Talltankard, Male Halfling
Buck Flagonsrich, Male Halfling
Reb Wheatshalo, Male Halfling
Timok the Tusk, Male Half-Orc
Dannal Harftevor, Male Half-Elf
Kankin Asvessa, Male Half-Elf
Cuvorkan Jiilnhim, Male Elf
Rhor Bladesmile, Male Half-Orc
Aura Coprith, Female Half-Elf
Eris Elenaak, Male Half-Elf
Leluia Salvere, Female Half-Elf
Thorn Tree, Female Half-Elf
Tanis, Male Half-Elf
Phelbar Dastun, Male Half-Elf
Selaja Osprek, Female Half-Elf
K'rvan, Male Half-Elf
Iryklathgra, Female Blue Dragon
Trollushanthallor, Male Bronze Dragon
Crister Flechan, Male Half-Elf
Orist Moonbow, Male Elf
Morella, Female Half-Elf
Wuxxul Silvertongue, Male Halfling
Jivam Tammsel, Male Half-Dragon (Steel)
Araneth Idogyr, Male Half-Elf
Laxaella Bronshield, Female Half-Elf
Kestor, Male Half-Elf
Charsultketh, Marilith
Achmed ibn Drachmal, Male Half-Elf
Mala Ravenstar, Female Half-Elf
Avimmuck Wanderfoot, Male Halfling
Kiirma Blackmane, Female Half-Elf
Harlesk Knowin, Male Half-Elf
Oryal Forestal, Male Half-Elf

*Cormanthyr*

Fieryat Omberdawn, Female Elf
Evenaelorathos the Blackspine, Male Silver Dragon
Ievos Ulondarr, Male Elf
Sunsettalithanz, Bronze Dragon
Laamtora Kevanarial, Female Elf
Xanscilathampos, Male Bronze Dragon
Arnarra Gildenguard, Female Elf
Arrak Mithrose, Male Dwarf
Arguth the Gem-Mage, Male Half-Elf
Chaenath Iazymnal, Female Gold Elf
Bialaer Erkowe, Male Moon Elf
Vulph Giftankard, Male Halfling
Shuldin, Male Half-Elf
Martainn Aelasar, Female Moon Elf
Braich "the Firetongued", Male Half-Elf
Sim Uilleam, Male Gnome
Seonais Camuasiil, Female Gold Elf
Chalsarda, Female Moon Elf
Liusaidh Dyaena, Female Half-Elf
Grymna Pyrice, Female Dwarf
Bakrich Fistcarat, Male Dwarf
Radon Hammerswift, Male Dwarf
Torcull Deoch, Male Half-Orc
Vesperr Ulondarr, Male Moon Elf
Entrydal Fflannidan, Male Moon Elf
Traindal Silveroak, Male Moon Elf
Glorandal Agayous, Gold Elf
Alloralla the Everlasting, Female Gold Elf
Triktappic Kelpor'ral, Male Aquatic Elf
Tenyajn Haell, Male Green Elf
Eltargrim Irithyl, Male Gold Elf
Aravae Irithyl, Female Gold Elf
Namyriitha Alastrarra, Female Gold Elf
Ornthalas Alastrarra, Male Gold Elf
Naeryndam Alastrarra, Male Gold Elf
Puorlaas Ammath, Female Moon Elf
Luthais Ammath, Male Moon Elf
Khyssoun Ammath, Male Moon Elf
Tehlam Audark, Male Green Elf
Phraan Audark, Male Green Elf
Alabyran Audark, Male Green Elf
Unae Audark, Female Moon Elf
Hastos Auglamyr, Male Gold Elf
Raerauntha Fynnasla, Female Gold Elf
Ajaar Aunglor XII, Male Moon Elf
Ajaar Aunglor XIII, Male Moon Elf
Ecaeris Aunglor, Female Moon Elf
Isciira Tohrthaal, Female Moon Elf
Purtham Dahast, Male Gold Elf
Lhoris Dahast, Male Gold Elf
Alea Dahast, Female Gold Elf
Laosx Durothil, Male Gold Elf
Vhoorhin Durothil, Male Gold Elf
Uschymma Durothil, Female Gold Elf
Synnorha Durothil, Female Gold Elf Baelnorn
Kuornos Durothil, Male Gold Elf
Ahskakala Durothil, Male Gold Elf
Iefyr Eoloeth, Male Gold Elf
Yrthraethra Eoloeth, Female Gold Elf
Onvyr Eoloeth, Male Gold Elf
Delmuth Echorn the Elder, Male Gold Elf
Itylra Echorn, Female Gold Elf
Neldor Echorn, Male Gold Elf
Ahrendaaria Echorn, Female Gold Elf
Taenya Faerondarl, Female Moon Elf
Galan Goadulphyn, Male Gold Elf
Thallan Goadulphyn, Male Half-Elf
Braern Haevault, Male Gold Elf
Amrynn Haevault, Male Gold Elf
Khyrmn Haevault, Male Gold Elf
Talanashta Haevault, Female Gold Elf
Wylym Haladar, Male Gold Elf
Jonas Haladar, Male Gold Elf
Yrlissa Haladar, Female Gold Elf
Paeris Haladar, Male Gold Elf
Elidyr Hawksong, Male Moon Elf
Otaerhyn Hawksong, Male Green Elf
Jaonos Hawksong, Male Moon Elf
Rathiain Hawksong, Female Moon Elf
Axilya Laenyr, Female Green Elf
Myriil Ildacer VI, Male Moon Elf
Myriil Ildacer VII, Male Moon Elf
Thiilthan Ildacer, Male Moon Elf
Eallyrl Iliathor, Female Moon Elf
Wylchyr Iliathor, Male Moon Elf
Urmicca Iliathor, Female Moon Elf
Shyrrik Llundlar, Male Gold Elf
Kerym Llundlar, Male Half-Elf
Glynnii Llundlar, Female Gold Elf
Ardryll Maerdrym, Male Moon Elf
Conall Maerdrym, Male Moon Elf
Nyvorlas Maerdrym, Male Moon Elf
Maaleshiira Maerdrym, Female Moon Elf
Pyrder Miritar, Male Gold Elf
Pywaln Miritar, Male Gold Elf
Tathaln Miritar, Male Gold Elf
Chaalmyth Mistrivvin, Male Gold Elf
Jonik the Younger, Male Gold Elf
Jonik Mistrivvin, Male Gold Elf
Dathlue Mistwinter, Female Moon Elf
Sadalymn Moonglamaer, Male Green Elf
Amkissra Moonglamaer, Female Green Elf
Dasyra Moonglamaer, Female Green Elf
Raibyr Moonglamaer, Male Green Elf
Llarm Narlbeth, Male Moon Elf
Ruvyn Narlbeth, Male Moon Elf
Tannyll Narlbeth, Male Moon Elf
Mothrys Narlbeth, Male Moon Elf
Rhangyl Neirdre, Male Gold Elf
Mihangyl Neirdre, Male Gold Elf
Aneirin Neirdre, Female Gold Elf
Gylledha Neirdre, Female Gold Elf
Taredd Nightstar, Male Moon Elf
Sandew Nightstar, Male Moon Elf
Seith Nightstar, Male Moon Elf
Gweyr Nightstar, Feale Moon Elf
Dyffros Nimesin, Male Gold Elf
Rychell Nimesin, Male Gold Elf
Goronyyv Nimesin, Male Gold Elf
Eyrynnhv Nimesin, Male Gold Elf
Cystenn Ni'Tessine, Male Gold Elf
Dannyd Ni'Tessine, Male Gold Elf
Rhys Ni'Tessine, Male Gold Elf
Myrddin Ni'Tessine, Male Gold Elf
Haryk Nlossae, Male Gold Elf
Kuskyn Nlossae, Male Gold Elf
Cheyrth Nlossae, Male Gold Elf
Nlossae, Male Gold Elf
Jharym "The Oakstaff", Male Green Elf
Katar Oakstaff, Male Green Elf
Chulym Oakstaff, Male Green Elf
Nuala Oakstaff, Female Green Elf
Corym Omberdawn, Male Moon Elf
Shalantha Omberdawn, Female Moon Elf
Rhalyf Omberdawn, Male Moon Elf
Csharynn Omberdawn, Female Moon Elf
Garynnon Ongulth, Male Moon Elf
Garynnon Ongulth II, Male Moon Elf
Edyrn Ongulth, Male Moon Elf
Edwyrd Orbryn, Male Gold Elf
Leojym, Male Gold Elf
Meira Orbryn, Female Gold Elf
Nelaeryn Orbryn, Male Gold Elf
Illitran Starym, Male Moon Elf
Venali Starym, Male Moon Elf
Josidiah Starym, Male Gold Elf
Taleisin Starym, Female Moon Elf
Ysmyrl'da Starym, Female Moon Elf
Shyael Ildacer, Female Moon Elf
Kelvhan Olortynnal, Male Gold Elf
Otaehryn Hawksong, Male Green Elf
Hachaam Selorn, Male Sylvan Elf
Alea Dahast, Female Gold Elf
Ecaeris Aunglor, Female Moon Elf
Braerindra Watchnorn, Female Moon Elf Baelnorn
Sudryl Aeravansel, Male Moon Elf
The Shinshee, Female Gold Elf
Ualair the Silent, Male Moon Elf
Symrustar Auglamyr, Female Gold Elf


----------



## BobROE (Jun 4, 2004)

Just a few more...

*The City of Ravens Bluff*

Micah Starfire, Male Elf
Belinda Moonglow, Female Elf
Uldiznae Rockfall, Male Gnome
Delshandra Sinaran, Female Elf
Libron Mornstave, Male Half-Elf
Coralian Femdale, Male Half-Elf
Roxanne Kettlebopper, Female Gnome
Theron Simon, Male Half-Elf
Allara Dawnmaiden, Female Half-Elf
Beatrive Weatherspoon, Female Half-Elf
Kassandra Minstrelwish, Female Halfling
Snaggly, Male Dwarf
Emellin of Ravens Bluff, Female Half-Elf
Cluhurach Fair-Eyed, Male Gold Elf
Sarsip Delmer, Male Halfling
Aberdleen Krestner, Male Gnome
Waxshn Hebron, Male Dwarf

*I11: Needle*

Montana, Female Dwarf
Digger, Male Gnome

*Dragon Dawn*

Gabus, Male Copper Dragon
Pollip, Female Dwarf
Kohver, Male Half-Ogre
Eldic, Male Elf
Whitewing, Male Pseudodragon
Mossfoot, Male Treant
Hallik, Male Elf
Bar'lind, Male Elf
Caelirra, Female Elf
Kief, Female Ethereal Dragon (?)
Cobos the Lame, Male Elf
Harlin Reiver, Male Half-Elf
Dagobert, Male Elf
Suldrun, Female Elf
Chyrub, Male Elf
Buckeran, Male Kender
Livia the Shrewd, Female Gnome


----------



## BOZ (Jun 4, 2004)

righteous.    anyone out there viewing going to get some use out of this?


----------



## BobROE (Jun 5, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> righteous.    anyone out there viewing going to get some use out of this?




Or am I doing this for my own sorry sort of entertainment?

Note: I'll probably have some more later.


----------



## snarfoogle (Jun 5, 2004)

I'd be getting some use -- if there were male Kobold names. If I needed a female Kobold, then I'd have my character's name.


----------



## BobROE (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry, no Kobolds here.

*The Accursed Tower*

Kaladar the Cruel, Male Half-Elf

*The Return of Randall Morn*

Kessla, Female Half-Elf
Toren, Male Half-Orc
Gulab of the Shattered Stone Orcs, Male Orc

*The Secret of Spiderhaunt*

Madarn Spiderhunter, Male Forest Gnome
Telimas Dreamweaver, Male Forest Gnome
Elias Trollsblood, Doppleganger

*The Sword of the Dales*

Emerash, Green Dragon
Alarim Renta, Male Half-Orc

*Hordes of Dragonspear*

Dorig, Male Troll
Sallissi, Male Morkoth
Maelestor Rex, Male Black Dragon
Baazka, Male Pit Fiend
Mara Trollsblood, Female Half-Orc
Marrakt, Male Orc
Mara, Female Nixie
Puck, Male(?) Homonculous

*Draconomicon (2ed)*

Aurus, Male Gold Dragon
Lareth, Male Gold Dragon
Nexus, Male Gold Dragon
Flashburn, Female Red Dragon
Lux, Male Red Dragon
Tamarand, Male Gold Dragon
Pelath, Male Bronze Dragon
Havarlan, Female Silver Dragon
Maldraedior, Male Blue Dragon
Ralas, Male Black Dragon
Ueurwen, Female Black Dragon
Gnaarph, Male Flind (Gnoll)
Little Verthie, Female Green Dragon
Ferreous Costello, Male Steel Dragon
Argenta Purenote, Female Silver Dragon
Mera Quicksilver, Female Mercury Dragon
Bron Tanse, Male Bronze Dragon
Brazz Polis, Male Brass Dragon
Gorge Cooper, Male Copper Dragon
Gracy Cooper, Female Copper Dragon
Faye Pixy, Female Faerie Dragon
Brimstone, Male Red Dragon

*Pirates of the Sea of Fallen Stars*

Azla, Female Half-Elf
Jezgar Skentzin, Male Seawolf
Huzza, Male Hill Giant

*The Code of the Harpers*

Cylyria Dragonbreast, Female Half-Elf
Obslin Minstrelwish, Male Halfling
Arilyn Moonblade, Female Half-Elf
Olive Ruskettle, Female Halfling
Wynter, Male Centaur
Asilther Graelor, Female Half-Elf
Joser Minstrelwish, Male Halfling
Waevor Talaphin, Male Half-Elf
Eaerlraun Shadowlyn, Male Half-Elf
Ulblyn Blackalbuck, Male Halfling
Merlera Talesspur, Female Elf
Loaber Plashdeep, Male Halfling
Fflindar "the Flame" Ormwynd, Male Half-Elf
Jalyp Quizzinglas, Male Halfling
Halthara Summergarth, Female Halfling
Furbelow Trundlestamp, Male Halfling
Juldin, Stoutbottle, Male Halfling
Bhellobir Hill, Male Halfling
Oelin Boldnose, Male Gnome
Honglyn Omblestaff, Male Halfling
Lightal Barnshyn, Half-Elf
Sladara Longquaff, Female Halfling
Ongalath Bristlebur, Male Halfling
Bensyl Iyrivvin, Female Half-Elf
Mithrin Celentriar, Female Half-Elf
Elaerue Estspirit, Female Half-Elf
Rundolphyn Taerest, Male Half-Elf
Erlan Duirsar, Male Elf

*Elves of Evermeet*

Hamnuatha, Leviathan
Aerilaya, Female Green Elf
Ahskahala Durothil, Female Elf
Alinar Le'Quella, Male Moon Elf
Amlaruil Moonflower, Female Moon Elf
Elasha Evanara, Female Gold Elf
Gwyon Ironhoof, Male Centaur
Ilyrana, Female Moon Elf
Karsel'lyn Lylyl-Lytherraias, Female Drow
Keryth Blackhelm, Male Moon Elf
Laeroth Runemaster, Male Elf
Lamruil, Male Moon Elf
Lysanthir Ahmaquissar, Male Moon Elf
Mourn, Male Drow
Marikoth Korianthil, Male Elf
Rennyn Aelorothi, Male Gold Elf
Ryllae Windwalker, Female Gold Elf
Shanyrria Alenuath, Female Moon Elf
Sharian Korianthil, Male Elf
Skalanis, Male Green Elf
Tanyl Evanara, Male Elf
Tyssaklera, Female Faerie Dragon
Verrona Eroth, Female Elf

*Giantcraft*

Xephras, Male Cloud Giant
Tavis Burdun, Male Firbolg

*Forgotten Realms Adventures*

Bransuldyn Mirrortor, Male Gnome
Narshanna Thaur, Female Half-Elf
Pirithin Alagost, Male Halfling
Santrin "the Skilled", Male Gnome
Elmareen Whistestone, Female Half-Elf
Othnyl Risingstone, Female Dwarf
Orsar "Greencloak", Male Half-Elf
Dathlyr "the Hammer" Greybold, Male Dwarf
Folehar Flametree, Male Halfling
Yanseldara, Female Half-Elf
Daragath Morliir, Male Half-Elf
Phyngar "the Eye", Male Halfling
Taurus, Male Minotaur
Syntel, Female Half-Elf
Aummerglau Tistrin, Female Half-Elf
Isundoun Impaerlath, Male Dwarf
Durlan, Male Elf
Gunthor, Male Dwarf
Somidorr Danthan, Male Half-Elf
Thungor Triblane, Male Gnome
Fendlara Astarma, Female Half-Elf
Chalaratha, Female Half-Elf
Ashuntira Elhorn, Female Half-Elf
Ashemmi, Female Half-Elf
Asbarode, Female Half-Elf
Casildar of Bane, Male Half-Elf

*Hellgate Keep*

Aliisza, Alu-fiend

*The Dalelands*

Stellaga Brightstar, Female Half-Elf
Theremen Ulath, Male Half-Elf
Gaelin Silverhand, Male Elf
Hanseld, Male Half-Elf
Meriel Starglance, Female Elf
Sheera Goldenleaf, Female Elf
Gunderman Brewmaster, Male Half-Elf
Durana Shaleel, Female Half-Elf
Ellarian, Female ELf
Seresha Auric, Female Half-Elf
Serena Whitelock, Female Half-Elf
Jarwain Evensword, Male Half-Elf
Kaulveras Greymantle, Male Half-Elf
Gelli Parabuck, Male Halfling
Grenden, Male Gnome


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 5, 2004)

You're right- the only kobolds thus far ARE all females...  weird.  Snarfoogle, I think there are a few male kobolds in one of my Dungeon magazines- when I find them, I'll give you a heads-up at the top of the post, okay?

Meanwhile, *Dragon 226* 
Theahtyn, male dwarf

*Dragon 282* 
Noor, female (human) ghost (Realms)
Kos Gruul, half-orc

*Dragon 285* 
Drazen, male hobgoblin
Jangir, male half-fiend gnoll
Trigorian, male elf
Djek'Nlarr, female githyanki
Halfling childhood nicknames: Scout, Sprig, Dandelion

*Dragon 289* 
Stannis Malveen, male (human noble) aquatic vampire (Realms)
Rusk the Huntmaster, male (human) werewolf (Realms)
Gareshona, kaiju bulette
Sharugu, kaiju octopus
Hotu-Bakete, kaiju half-fiend monstrous centipede

*Dragon 293* 
Gallo, male ogre mage (Oerth)
Dragotha, dracolich (Oerth)
Tumblemoon, rabbit "small god"
Gapnagurnung, "Father of Many", male goblin
Bramble, gnome
Zamble, gnome
Saint Jalnir the Gentle, male half-orc (paladin/cleric/priest? of Pelor)
Eliandra Solmeydis, female elf
Barkhad the Unmoving, male dwarf
Angwa, Cave of Whispers, "small god"
Lomeriseh, Rainbow in the Stones, "small god"
Ydernac, Grandmother Oak, oak tree "small god"
Golden Danescine, pear tree "small god"

*Dragon 309* 
Bedobaris Two-Foot, halfling monk
Kehelahna Pegn'Ken of Phalanx, female hobgoblin
Maelegym Uluk'kon of Aeltan's Shield, male hobgoblin
Hemelion, male hobgoblin


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jun 5, 2004)

from _The Great Modron March_
Ydemi Jysson, male cat petitioner
Leggis Scrog, male githzerai
Tourlac, male halfling
Muenscaal, female tiefling
Heiron Lifegiver, male half-elf
Jezrene the Quickeye, female elf
Alziel, female sword archon
Cauldronborn, male aasimar
Denrac Grundarein, male bariaur
Yissa Nyclar, female bariaur
Kr'klckl, harginn (fire grue)
Lil'z Rou, male githzerai
Alisiphone, nymph
Jhaxon, male dog petitioner
Thrallspur, female wemic
Breath of Life, mortai
Xaldra Miloni, female tiefling
Allisanaa Boughbender, female elf
Isel Three-Thumbs, male bariaur
Temmilar Isquain, female tielfing
Eldrad Moore, male gnome
Ildurn Grimm, male half-elf
Karan, male githzerai
Haeronimil, male githzerai
Torrenth, female githyanki
Bachalis, male half-elf
Trictacalus, rogue decaton modron
Hrava, shadow fiend
Taraere Illsmiser, female tiefling
Narithulitan, glabrezu tanar'ri demon
Vilinathraxes, male arcanaloth
Cryvistin, male vampire (human)
Paellistra, female drow elf
Valran Stonefist, male modronoid (human)
Villich, male tiefling
Oppince, male half-elf
Regrilias, male goblin
8, rogue modron
Craggis, sentient broad sword


----------



## BOZ (Jun 6, 2004)

Feathercircle said:
			
		

> You're right- the only kobolds thus far ARE all females...  weird.




indeed!  i would have expected the opposite.  maybe male kobolds don't have names?


----------



## snarfoogle (Jun 6, 2004)

You just may be right... A list of Draconic words would help.


----------



## BobROE (Jun 6, 2004)

Here I go again...

*Skullport*

Eye, Elder Orb Beholder
Ahmaergo the Horned Dwarf, Male Shield Dwarf
Vyzzstek Nhynssoth, Male Halfbreed Yuan-Ti
Qilue Veladorn, Female Drow
Iljrene Ahbruyn, Female Drow
Ithlyn of the Five Fingers, Male Half-Drow
Malakuth Tabuirr, Male Drow
Amryyr Yauntyrr, Male Drow
Kesro Tanon'Thal, Female Drow
Thaglar Xundorn, Male Duergar
Thurn Blackskull, Male Duergar
Skuerren Skargettian, Male Duergar
Molheeruae, Female Drow
Ulvira Snowveins, Female Half-ELf
Shaun Taunador, Illithid
Sangalor of the Secrets, Illithid
Zstulkk Ssarmn, Male Abomination Yuan-Ti
Skum Lord, Aboleth
Harshnag, Male Frost Giant
Carolyas Idogyr, Female Half-Elf
Transtra, Female Lamia
Kylia, Female Rock Gnome
Thalynsar, Ulitharid
Ptola, Doppleganger
Grimmbold the Gith, Male Githzerai
Spider, Male Tiefling
S'nogg Mudmane, Male Minotaur
Thimblewine, Male Rock Gnome
Gyudd, Male Shield Dwarf
Ysele the Cat, Female Half-Elf
Haffa, Male Half-Ogre
Thorpe "Bloody Morgan" Soreheel, Male Halfling
Misker, Beholder
Tykkyl Burrwarden, Male Rock Gnome
Tohkkal Burrwarden, Female Rock Gnome
Tor Grayfell, Male Shield Dwarf
Basil Willowbrook, Male Halfling
Oel'yvia Reefglider, Female Aquatic Elf
Jom Bovine, Male Half-Ogre
Esten, Male Rock Gnome
Estryxx, Imp
Wurlitzer, Male Half-Orc
Kestin, Male Elf
Ike, Male Ogre
Tesk, Female Half-Orc
Duram Ghaz, Male Shield Dwarf
Durum Ghaz, Male Shield Dwarf
"Lucky" Shrubfoot, Male Halfling
Anderian, Male Half-ELf
Byronae Trilluach, Male Half-Elf
The Brigadier, Male Giff
Asheford Dockscourge, Male Seawolf
Morganis Andropoea, Medusa
Nora Ketterling, Female Half-Elf
Dethyn Hurl, Male Shield Dwarf
Thangfod the Mighty, Male Hobgoblin
Arrikett Uruth, Male Halfling
Qarwill the Stout, Male Shield Dwarf
Dwarnid Inkpeddler, Male Shield Dwarf
Nhyris D'Hothek, Make Pureblood Yuan-Ti Lich
Smallfry, Male Halfling

*Ruins of Undermountain II*

Sirane, Female Elf
Rafiqa, Marid
Arlen of the Swiftstrike, Male ELf
Garrik Oakspear, Male Elf
Kumar, Ogre Mage
Mal, Male Half-Elf
Shadow, Quasit
Valdemar, Male Green Dragon
Wyllow, Female Elf

*Ruins of Zhentil Keep*

Thergod, Male Scro
Ssorg, Male Half-Elf
Berk, Male Half-Orc
Keris, Male Half-Elf
Kebella Mizzrym, Female Drow
Taybar Rozziss, Male Drow
Artagalor Goldbeard, Male Dwarf
Ascot Stumblefoot, Male Halfling
Tumarys, Male Half-Elf
Eshaeris, Erinyes
Abarax, Pit Fiend
Lanseril Snowmantle, Male Half-Elf
Korin Ironnugget, Male Dwarf
Gruel, Male Half-Orc
Yotruk, Male Frost Giant
Fentruk, Male Frost Giant
Beryeya, Female White Dragon
Tellurain, Male Half-Elf
Jukar, Male Efreeti
Dorvak, Male Duergar

*The Moonsea*

Wingle Spewgold, Male Gnome
Chandlar Hummerspoon, Male Half-Elf
Elanil Elassidil, Female Elf
Ulblyn Blackalbuck, Male Gnome
Boradak Gooblinkicker, Male Dwarf
Alrem Lorath, Male Half-Elf
Rilitar Shadowewater, Male Elf
Melyrk Rubyripper, Male Gnome
Azanza Mizzrym, Female Drow
Thoyana Jorgadaul, Female Dwarf
Alamarayne Moonray, Female Half-Elf
Ilandra Wavemistress, Female Half-Elf
Burak, Male Half-Orc
Uhlmor, Male Aquatic Elf
Oaleah, Female Aquatic Elf

*Spellbound*

Triel Teienna, Female Drow
Dyltharra, Female Half-Elf
Donya Silver, Female Half-Elf
Guthrae, Male Half-Elf
Tyman, Male Half-Elf
Karl Blackhammer, Male Dwarf
Moredryss Vrinn, Female Drow
Trovar Halaern, Male Half-Elf
Rubyn Talasara, Female Half-Elf
Thael, Female Half-Elf
Amul al-Habn, Male Djinn
Xabb'arrnah, Marilith
Th'kalar, Molydeus

*Sea of Fallen Stars*

Zunis, Male Triton
Shalryn, Female Triton
Syzythus, Male Morkoth
Kana, Female Merfolk
Cralnaar, Female Malenti
Dasin, Female Aquatic Elf
Tula Duadil, Female Aquatic Elf
Keryth Adofaer, Male Aquatic Elf
Gayar, Male Morkoth
Morgan Ildacer, Male Aquatic Elf
Pharom Ildacer, Male Aquatic Elf
Jhanra Merlistar, Male Aquatic Elf
Ka'ioa'tara, Female Shalarin
Lashyrr Maerdrymm, Female Aquatic Elf Baelnorn
Mirol, Male Merfolk
Nalos of Pumanath, Male Triton
Po'ioa'nam, Male Shalarin
Pusavril, Female Merfolk
Radom, Male Aquatic Elf
Ri'ola'con, Male Shalarin
Ri'ola'kirk, Male Shalarin
Roaoun, Male Locathah
Tagar Lusos, Male Aquatic Elf
Tu'ara'thal, Female Shalarin
Tu'ola'sara, Female Shalarin
Tu'uua'col, Male Shalarin
Vhaemas the Elder, Male Merfolk
Vualdia, Female Morkoth
Talor Vurtalis, Male Aquatic Elf

*The Shinning South*

Rym Windwalker, Male Half-Elf
Yenandra, Female Half-Drow
Merial, Female Half-Elf
Ammathtar, Female Half-Elf
Selanith, Female Half-Elf
Calcitro Burrows, Male Halfling
Melino Richtoes, Male Halfling
Brac Bristletoes, Male Halfling
Flynagin Nightshadow, Female Halfling
Lata Hisiir, Female Half-Elf
Jromin, Male Elf
Crimonil, Male Rakshasa
Hobnap Baker, Male Halfling
Landswith Meilin, Female Half-Elf
Grate Silvermane, Female Half-Elf
Laszia Franilair, Femael Half-Elf
Quinix, Glabrezu


----------



## BOZ (Jun 6, 2004)

BobROE said:
			
		

> *The Shinning South*




Bart: "You mean 'Shining'." 

Groundskeeper Willie: "Shhh! You want to get sued?"


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 6, 2004)

snarfoogle said:
			
		

> You just may be right... A list of Draconic words would help.




Dragon 284 has just that, if you own it or can get a copy of it...  even though it's a short and by no means complete lexicon, it's a great place to start.  All of the kobold tribe names IMC are in pidgin Draconic lifted from this article...    if you can't get a copy, email or PM me and maybe we can work something out.

Meanwhile, here's a few more names:
*Dragon 305* 
Gulthia Ironhammer, female dwarf
Bearic Dunleavy, male half-elf
Garissa Sunglade, female half-elf
Gorgvall, male dwarf
Meleanna, female elf
Murdock Timbers, male halfling
Renard, male halfling
Stricha, female dwarf
Thorsson, male dwarf
Dagmar, female dwarf
Kalathni Svinn, female gnome
Yamnu Kaskulak, male bariaur
Kepuralyar, mercane
Bjorn Gristlebeard, male dwarf

*Dragon 292* 
Uz, male lizardfolk noble (Lost World)
Orlok, male ghost (Lost World)
Eramheh Swiftwind, female half-elf (Oerth, as are the following)
Ashama, tiger animal companion
Keldrin Thade, male half-elf 
Arbaen, wolf animal companion
Araetha, wolf animal companion
Thyrrn, owl familiar
Drath, male cambion
Xarcallon, male pit fiend
Hesthe, female erinyes
Fiendrender, intelligent morningstar weapon
Quondi, male aasimar elf
And now for some Realms creatures:
Grypht, hornhead saurial
Sweetleaf, bladeback saurial
Copperbloom, female finhead saurial
Dragonbait aka Champion, male finhead saurial
Raulivyl Larathryl, male elf

*Dragon 299*
Garril the Grim, male dwarf
Mendin, male half-elf
Splinter, intelligent toy sword
Golden, cat/ mechanical cat familar
Charger, animated toy pony
Kremlar, male dwarf (Realms, as are the following)
Yarimmur Borulglar, male halfling
Kelter Minstrelwish, male halfling
Mrune Moontan, female half-elf
Oblar Minstrelwish, male halfling
"Mother" Nurvala Minstrelwish ("Old Chin"), female halfling
Gulthias, male vampire (Greyhawk)
Brek Gorunn, male dwarf (Greyhawk)

Still no male kobolds, sorry.


----------



## BobROE (Jun 7, 2004)

No kobolds here either, but a whole lot that are hard to say

*The Great Glacier*

Johmm, Male Arctic Dwarf

*Anauroch*

Mavreen Mawklistyr, Female Half-Elf
Kyllyrd, Male Half-Elf 
Durve, Female Half-Elf

*Drizzt Do'Urdens Guide to the Underdark*

Schnicktick, Male Deep Gnome
Fricknarti, Female Deep Gnome
Marktarn, Male Deep Gnome
Belwar Dissengulp, Male Deep Gnome
Krieger, Male Deep Gnome
Brickers, Male Deep Gnome
Pumkato, Male Deep Gnome
Seldig, Male Deep Gnome
Suntunavick, Male Deep Gnome
Fortwick Quarrensonn, Male Deep Gnome
Mikassa Mycophile, Female Deep Gnome
Henkala Shadowsong, Female Deep Gnome
Kassawar Plickenstint, Male Deep Gnome
Gradroc Gant, Male Duergar
Yyssisiryl, Female Drow
Laral Kroul, Male Half-Orc
Aulagol the Soothoon, Illithilich
Ilserv of the Illithids, Illithid
Thalynsar the Ulithautarch, Ulitharilich
Hlaavin, Doppleganger
Shindia Darkeyes, Female Half-Drow
Zoartik the Mind Reaver, Illithid
Ebenezer Stoneshaft, Male Dwarf
Aunrae Nasadra, Female Drow
Umrae D'Dgttu, Female Drow
Drisinil Melam, Female Drow
Shyntlara Auvryndar, Female Drow (Vampire)
Inidil Mylyl, Female Drow
Jyslin Aleanrahel, Female Drow
Talabrina Claddath, Female Drow
Ulviirala Rilynt, Female Drow
Lirdnolu Maerret, Female Drow
Nedylene Zinard, Female Drow
Pellanistra Ousstyl, Female Drow
ShriNeerune Hlaund, Female Drow
Ildibane Nasadra, Male Drow
Krashos Morueme, Male Blue Dragon
Relirva Indagley'Belash, Female Drow
Durdyn Teh'kinrellz, Male Drow
Zesstra Aleanrahel, Female Drow
Tamgardt Steelshadow, Male Duergar
Diinakvil Rylafym, Male Derro
Pvelnqa Tsunglyl, Male Derro
Vriild Denvenar, Male Derro
Morndin Gloomstorm, Male Duergar
Vendariiq Memtyn, Male Derro
Stonespeaker Hgraam, Male Stone Giant
Horgar Steelshadow, Male Duergar
Themberchaud, Male Red Dragon
Phimdounma the Abominable, Phaerimm
Scalmarael the Sage, Phaerimm
Ygnaroth the Necroteer, Phaerimm
Irixis the Sorcerorb, Elder Orb Beholder
Zormarq the Phantyrant, Hive Mother Doomsphere
Xulla, the Voice of Bane, Beholder
Blarg Yurtruson, Male Half-Orc
Xenix the Occluded, Beholder
Manxam, Beholder
Ralayn, Alhoon
The Encephalithid of Ilsensine, Elder Brain
Creedmaster Tharcereli, Ulitharid
Cephalossk the Spawn of Legribossk, Ulitharid
Masoj Dhuunyl, Male Drow
Shurdriira Helviiryn, Female Drow
Urlryn Khalazza, Male Drow
Seldszar Elpragh, Male Drow
Malaggar Xarann, Male Drow
Felyndiira T'orgh, Female Drow
Krondorl Waeglossz, Male Drow
Tsabrak of the Blood, Male Drow Vampire
Guldor Zauviir, Male Drow
Antatlab of the Shaking Stones, Male Drow
Calimar Arkhenneld, Male Drow Lich
Alak Faerzhind, Male Drow
Nym Mlezziir, Male Drow
Arxhadk, Male Morkoth
Wildstorm, Male Drow
Pharaun Lhalabar, Male Drow
Laele Zauviir, Female Drow
Mithbarakaz, Male Silver Dragon
Bryth Moonaxe, Male Half-Dwarf
Cernd Shattermind, Male Dwarf/Illithid
Anthan Diamondblade, Male Dwarf
Mirra Diamondblade, Female Dwarf
Dunnabar Stoneshoulder, Male Dwarf
Turbaern Ghulmrin, Male Dwarf
Bettargh Riftsong, Male Dwarf
Isdlara Riftsong, Female Dwarf
Erqynak Icebreath, Male Ixzan
Phiaqic the Lifeleech, Female Greater Vampiric Ixzan
Revlopar Twin-tailed, Male Mutant Ixzan
Vourdakeq Sevenstripes, Female Ixzan
Phylqex the Barbed, Female Mutant Ixzan
Oksakex of the Sacred Visions, Female Vampiric Ixzan
Qaxdival Spellshatter, Male Mutant Ixzan
Zekaqux Netherhaunt, Male Greater Vampiric Ixzan
The Ghost Ray, Male Greater Vampiric Ixzan
Bahurlgagoop, Male Kuo-toa
Viboolkugoorg, Male Kuo-toa
Gibupgagool, Male Kuo-toa
Cephalopolop, Kraken
Visil'Taphenos Meadswimmer, Savant Aboleth
Dagagoorg, Male Kuo-toa
Gapolploorg, Male Kuo-toa
Kurplarhagoon, Male Kuo-toa
Rhykdeq the Icy, Male Ixzan
Ahlysaaria Yril'Lysaen, Female Drow
Quivnaxlak Icosacular, Hive Mother
Vaxall, Elder Orb
Skixtalq the Obscurand, Elder Orb
Kelmoth fo the Twelveeyes, Beholder


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jun 7, 2004)

Alright, nobody else has delved into it, so I'll do it.  Several male kobold names in the list below...

Dragon Mountain, Book I
Melchin, male ghost (human)
Belkar, male vampire (human)

Dragon Mountain, Book II
Nasagan, male kobold (Clan Dreadnought)
Giliana Brightbough, female elf
Galatak, male kobold (Clan Blood)
Snivaraan, male kobold (Clane Kneebiter)
Molokac, male kobold (Clan Mangled Fist)
Garunaak, male kobold (Clan Black Death)
Hagniar, male kobold (Clan Torn Claws)
Crusher, male kobold (Clan Humanbane)

Dragon Mountain, Book III
Harlichak, male kobold (Clan Gnarled Fang)
Farkunmal the Prophet, male kobold
Hittel the Assassin, male kobold
Lord Harixis, male kobold (Clan Skullkickers)
Karlanaat, male kobold (Clan Wishbones)
Infyrana, female red dragon
Fragalax, male kobold (Clan Wyrmguard)
Nahal, male kobold
Karganoth, male kobold
King Kurakan, male kobold
Gagranax, male kobold (Clan Rusty Blades)


----------



## countgray (Jun 8, 2004)

Trying to post my names spreadsheet again, first tab should print a one sheet easy name reference for picking quick NPC names. See both tabs of the spreadsheet for additional names.  It's a work in progress.


----------



## countgray (Jun 8, 2004)

It worked!  The Names spreadsheet successfully attached above!

By the way, trolls, ogres, ettins and all giants in the Forgotten Realms speak Giant (or Jotun in their tongue) the Jotun language was elaborated a bit in the 2E Forgotten Realms supplement Giantcraft and it seems to be based in great part on old Danish or Norse.  Most giants in the Realms should have names that sound vaguely germanic or viking.  Here is a list of actual giant names from Norse Mythology:

Male 					
Baugi, Bergelmir, Farbauti, Gymir, Hrungir, Thjazi, Thrymr, Ymir			
Female 					
Angrboda, Bestla, Gerdr, Skaði


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's another set

From_ Silver Shadows_ by Elaine Cunningham.
Foxfire—male Forest Elf warrior
Gaylia—female Forest Elf cleric
Ferret—female Forest Elf assassin
Jill—male Dwarf
Korrigash—male Forest Elf warrior
Tamsin Oakstaff—male Forest Elf fighter
Tamara Oakstaff—female Forest Elf fighter
Sandusk Truffledigger—male Halfling bartender
Black Pearl—male Half-Sea Elf
Hawkwing Oakstaff—female Forest Elf
Eldrin—Forest Elf
Sontar—Forest Elf
Wyndelleu—Forest Elf
Eileenalana bat K’theelee—female White Dragon
Ganamede—male Lythari
Speaker Rhothomir—male Forest Elf
Faunalyn—Forest Elf scout
Wistari—Forest Elf scout
Soora Thea (Zoastria)—female Moon Elf fighter
Kendel Leafblower—male Moon Elf dockworker
Melissa Miningshaft—female Half-Dwarf blacksmith
Ysaltry—female Forest Elf
Nimmetar—female Forest Elf
Amancathara—Forest Elf
Uleeya Morningsong—female Forest Elf scout
Nesstiss—male Centaur

From_ Sea of Swords_ by R.A. Salvatore.
Drizzt Do’urden—male Dark Elf ranger
Le’lorinel Tel’e’brenequiette (Ellifain)—female Elf fighter
Tunevec—male Half-Elf fighter
Bruenor Battlehammer—male Shield Dwarf fighter
Regis—male Halfling rogue
Jarlaxle—male Dark Elf rogue
E’kressa the Seer—female Gnome illusionist
Chogurugga—female Ogre
Bloog—male Ogre
Bathunk—male Ogre
Shimmergloom—Shadow Dragon
Gandalug Battlehammer—male Shield Dwarf
Tuko—Orc
Ginick—Orc
Liam Woodgate—male Gnome guard
Nojheim—male Goblin
Bonko—Ogre
Thibbledorf Pwent—male Dwarf battlerager

From_ Return of the Archmages: The Siege_ by Troy Denning.
Galaeron Nihmedu—male Moon Elf tomb guardian
Prince Escanor Tanthul—male Shade
Lord Rapha—male Shade
Aris—male Stone Giant
Prince Brennus Tanthul—male Shade
Hadhrune—male Shade seneschal
Prince Aglarel Tanthul—male Shade
Lord Tereal Dyndaryl—male Gold Elf
Lord Gervas Imesfor—male Moon Elf
Prince Clairburnus Tanthul—male Shade
Kelda—female Horse
Malygris—male Blue Dracolich
Verianthraxa—female Blue Dragon
Keya Nihmedu—female Moon Elf
Prince Melegaunt Tanthul—male Shade wizard
Telemont Tanthul—male Shade
Prince Rivalen Tanthul—male Shade
Lord Duirsar Nihmedu—male Moon Elf
Lord Terxa—male Shade
Kiinyon Colbathin—male Elf
Lord Yoraedia—male Moon Elf
Sussethilasis—male Blue Dragon
Skarn Brassaxe—male Dwarf
Prince Lamorak Tanthul—male Shade
Lord Parth Gal—male Shade
Corineus Drannaeken—male Baelnorn
Ressamon—Illithid
Manynests—male Finch
Zharilee—female Gold Elf fighter
Pluefan Trueshot—female Elf cleric


----------



## countgray (Jun 8, 2004)

*spreadsheet summary of names on this thread*

Here is a completely different spreadsheet of all the names on this thread up to this post sorted by race and then gender.  This will let you look up sample names for any monster/race mentioned.  If you have Excel you can sort the data any way you like.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 8, 2004)

totally awesome.


----------



## countgray (Jun 9, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> totally awesome.




Thanks!  I am a spread-sheeting fool.


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 10, 2004)

*Dragon 321* 
Riis, radiant titan
Chyseria of the Luminescent Voice, female lillend

*Dungeon 100*, featuring some male kobolds!
Generic githyanki names: Calli'tao, Geatroth, Gharvag, Karluth, Khlasath, Khosuvh, Madivh, Na'a'rai, Quith, Rech, Ris'a'n, Tehv'in, Ar'dru, Ll'ir'ath, Jr'da'kr, Sziin, Yrthyx, Zr'adi
Ephelomon, male fiendish red dragon
Derthan Kaderas, male dwarf
Homnar Thest, male weretoad
Flame, male red dragon
Reshka, female kobold
Krleese, dire weasel animal companion
*Sszar, male kobold* 
Fingerbiter, weasel familiar
*Skreebo, male half-dragon (red) kobold* 
Vermilona, female kobold
Pyrathax, male half-dragon (red) fire giant
Kryllia, female ogre mage
Barath/Lone Tooth, male dire lion
Cymnar, elf (Realms, as are all these up to Xthaxix)
Rhisthil, elf
Vestele, elf
Teegahn, male half-elf
Jokasta, tiger animal companion
Reysted, owl animal companion
Xvim, raven familiar
Vrinrea, female drow
Elac, male drow
Xthraxix, male imp
Hungash, male hobgoblin
Gnu-Dalcom, male gnoll
Seigonas, male gargoyle
H'jyord, male hound archon/ mirror-of-opposition hound archon
Zetch'r'r, male githyanki
Kel'i'lec, female githyanki
Saarys, female githzerai
Eyebite, raven fiendish servant
Vraxanault, male red dragon
Zr'kiil, male duthka'gith (githyanki/red dragon hybrids)
Holocaust, male red dragon
Gr'ay'kryt, male githyanki
Eliskyndra, female fiendish red dragon
Sarranafel, female fiendish red dragon
Xam'kras, male githyanki
Ourydei, neuter fiendish beholder
Thruzzl, grey slaad
Ellv, male githyanki
Quezasserun, "male" illithid (dammit, Christopher Perkins!)
Jareel, vrock
Aezenstar, female bronze dragon
Arythyzl, female marilith
Drathac, male githzerai
Niil, male githzerai
Zer'lym, male githzerai
Fekrex, male nalfeshnee
Myzzri, female succubus
Siffilys, female succubus
Gethan, male astral deva
Valciron Stormbow, male elf
Dessakrul, male two-headed red dragon
Synfernal, blackfire elemental
Ur'yel, female duthka'gith
Corundra Hammerhelm, female dwarf
Tylo Booginsfoot, halfling
Miri Silverwillow, halfling
Nert Thistletow
Vlaakith CLVII (the Lich-Queen), female githyanki lich


----------



## BOZ (Jun 10, 2004)

Planescape’s Uncaged: Faces of Sigil (1996) seemed like an appropriate place to look.  
(the index in the back of the book will point you in the right direction if you can’t find what you’re looking for)

A’kin (male arcanaloth)
Noxana the Unwilling (female tiefling)
Noshteroth of the Umber Scales (male tiefling)
Bialla (female half-elf)
Kesto Brighteyes (male gnome)
Sir Cleve (bodak, former male human)
Cirily (female firre eladrin)
Wooly Cupgrass (male bariaur)
Djhek’nlarr (female githyanki)
Adamok Ebon (female bladeling)
Estavan (male ogre mage)
Farrow (male shadow elf – Mystara)
Fell (dabus)
Judge Gabberslug (male nalfeshnee)
Lord Porpen (male death knight, probably former human)
Iarmid (male aasimar)
Laenis (male cervidal guardinal)
Jemorille the Exile (male argenach rilmani)
Koe (male asuras)
Kylie (female tiefling)
Dib (male ethyk)
Setross the Short (male half-elf)
Ly’kritch (shadow demon)
Milori (female lillend)
Morvun and Phineas (male fensirs)
Bonebloom (male reave)
“Sly” Nye (male tiefling)
Omott (linqua)
Parakk the Ratcatcher (male githzerai)
Patch (sentient razorvine)
Qaida (female aasimar)
Rule-of-Three (male marquis cambion demon)
Alluvius Ruskin (female tiefling)
Saure (female gautiere)
Seamusxanthuszenus (male dust mephit)
Shemeshka the Marauder (female arcanaloth)
Tarholt (male dwarf)
Tripicus (male ursinal guardinal)
Unity-of-Rings (male movanic deva)
The Us (pack of 112 cranium rats)
Verden (female wood elf)
Prisine (female water genasi)
Terwolfe (male bariaur)
Xideous (shator gehreleth)
Ylem (rogue modron)
Zadara (female titan)
Kubriel and Gog (male sword archons)
Leyruss Arn (male tiefling)
Brot the Mad (male bariaur)
Fhas’kir (female githzerai)
M’borr (male “lion-man”)
Tcha (female githyanki)
Phyton (male myrmarch formian)
Sken Leafwood (male half-elf)
Thelinagra (female githzerai)
Wip Wildfang (male halfling)
Chinzpeter (male tiefling)
Kunk (male kyton)
O’pok the Fawning (male githzerai)
Setus (male tiefling)
Elia Remi (female elf)
Tussa (female bariaur)


----------



## BOZ (Jun 10, 2004)

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Vhue, Female Kobold, box set The Ruins of Undermountain (1991)




hang on, did someone say something about a lack of female kobold names?


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 10, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> hang on, did someone say something about a lack of female kobold names?




No, it was male kobold names....   for some reason, all the kobold names at the outset were female.



> The Us (pack of 112 cranium rats)



Only 112?  One pack in my campaign beats that out by almost a hundred rats....   though admittedly, they're cheating (and I can't clarify HOW for you since one or more of my players might be reading this.)  ^^;;;

And I officially NEED to get my hands on some official Planescape books now.  Anyone know where I could find pdfs?


----------



## BOZ (Jun 10, 2004)

well keep in mind, that was long before Swarm subtype rules were invented.


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 10, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> well keep in mind, that was long before Swarm subtype rules were invented.




Oooh, you're right.  I hadn't thought about that.  Yeah, no DM in their right mind is going to want to be rolling attacks for several hundred monsters at once.  

I guess the Us would be larger in 3e then, ne?


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm busy combing Wyrms of the North off of WotC...  I remember hearing something about a CD with umpteen back issues of Dragon on it, did that ever exist, or am I imagining it?  And if it's real, where can I get my hands on it?

Anyway, all of the following are from Faerun:

Zundaerazylym,(Laughing Wyrm, Dreaming Wyrm, Never Wyrm female steel dragon
Tamaer Shiversword, male half-elf fighter
Voaraghamanthar (Wyrm of the Mere, the Black Death, Weszlum), male black dragon, and his twin:
Waervaerendor (the Rapacious Raider, Wulzour), male black dragon
Iniarv, male lich
Chardansearavitriol (Ebondeath), male black dragon/dracolich/ghost
Valamaradace, (the Dragon Queen, the Dragon Regent), female gold dragon
Mairogra, female red dragon
Tostyn Alaerthmaugh (the Silver Flame), male mercury dragon
Thmaughra, female mercury dragon
Thalagyrt (Old Lord Memory), male mist dragon
Norlatha Saundshauloe, female (human) ghost
Saryndalaghlothtor (Axemother, Lady Gemcloak), female crystal dragon
Kreeth, goblin tribe
Haelbaran Stormshoulder, male dwarf
Tarltus Ulforge, male dwarf
Shaelee, female dwarf
Corthold Flamehand, male dwarf
Ieihalla, female dwarf
Theller,dwarf
Auldrymbrei, dwarf
Raulothim (the Silent Shadow), male emerald dragon
Taerserr, halfling clan
Maerithlee Ieimitarym, female half-elf
Palarandusk (the Unseen Protector, the Sun Dragon), male gold dragon
Forgebar, dwarf clan
Ieirithyn, gnome clan
Ardabad, gnome
Rauragh, orc
Olothontor (the Dreamer, the Minstrel Wyrm), male blue dragon
Endrigul, male titan
Toevryn Taluth, male titan
Karlus "Goldgoblet" Dlinshoulder, male gnome
Braeder, gnome
Pheldaer, gnome
Nymmurh (the Wyrm who Watches), male bronze dragon
Annaclathaer, male marl
Emvorele "the Gentle Blade", female elf
Nurvureem (the Dark Lady, the Drow Dragon), female shadow/song dragon (!?)
Oskalymm the Old, black dragon
Andrathanach, green dragon
Surpuryte, female silver dragon
Iiurrendeem, silver dragon
Morna Auguth/Mornauguth (the Moor Dragon), female human polymorphed into green dragon
Guldarath, male black dragon

More soon.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 14, 2004)

Feathercircle said:
			
		

> Oooh, you're right.  I hadn't thought about that.  Yeah, no DM in their right mind is going to want to be rolling attacks for several hundred monsters at once.
> 
> I guess the Us would be larger in 3e then, ne?




likely.


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 17, 2004)

More names from Forgotten Realms, courtesy of Wyrms of the North

Eldenser (the Wyrm Who Hides in Blades. the Lurker), male amethyst dragon
Lorragauth, male black dragon
Ossavitor, male dragon, type unknown
Miirym (the Sentinel Wyrm, "Lonelyjaws"), female incorporeal sentinel silver dragon
Malaeragoth (the Wyrm Unseen), male sapphire dragon
Lhammaruntosz (Rauthra, Claws of the Coast, Mother Wyrm, the Wandering Wyrm, Mother Claws), female bronze dragon
Lhammarar, male copper dragon
Tauntzoth, female bronze dragon
Broken Bone, orc clan
Klauth ("Old Snarl"), male red dragon
Anglatha of Tulmon, deepspawn
Jhanandra, female elf
Narnardinath, male mist dragon
Irdrithkryn, blue dragon
Aerihykloarara, white dragon
Ruuthundrarar, white dragon
Felgolos (the Flying Misfortune), male bronze dragon
Jalanvaloss (Wyrm of Many Spells), female steel dragon


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 17, 2004)

More names from Forgotten Realms, courtesy of Wyrms of the North

Eldenser (the Wyrm Who Hides in Blades. the Lurker), male amethyst dragon
Lorragauth, male black dragon
Ossavitor, male dragon, type unknown
Miirym (the Sentinel Wyrm, "Lonelyjaws"), female incorporeal sentinel silver dragon
Malaeragoth (the Wyrm Unseen), male sapphire dragon
Lhammaruntosz (Rauthra, Claws of the Coast, Mother Wyrm, the Wandering Wyrm, Mother Claws), female bronze dragon
Lhammarar, male copper dragon
Tauntzoth, female bronze dragon
Broken Bone, orc clan
Klauth ("Old Snarl"), male red dragon
Anglatha of Tulmon, deepspawn
Jhanandra, female elf
Narnardinath, male mist dragon
Irdrithkryn, blue dragon
Aerihykloarara, white dragon
Ruuthundrarar, white dragon
Felgolos (the Flying Misfortune), male bronze dragon
Jalanvaloss (Wyrm of Many Spells), female steel dragon
Calaunthriina, blue dragon
Daereveroese, blue dragon
Nabalnyth, black dragon
Iymrith (Dragon of the Statues, Doom of the Desert), female blue dragon
Hoondarrh ("Red Rage"), male red dragon
Angkarasce, male white dragon
Skadurak, male red dragon
Naroun (the Great White Ghost), male white dragon
Gaulauntyr (the Thief Dragon, Glorytoungue), female topaz dragon
Jharakkan, black dragon
Ualintharghar (the Devouring Flame), red dragon
Galadaeros (the Flame Dragon, the Sunset Flame), male copper dragon
Alasturan, male gold song dragon?!
Daurgothoth (the Creeping Doom, Onalibar, the Masked Master), male (black dragon) dracolich


----------



## BOZ (Jun 17, 2004)

double post!  

i'm also thinking of Dragonbait the saurial and Olive Ruskettle (sp) the halfling bard from the Alias series of Forgotten Realms.


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 17, 2004)

Feathercircle said:
			
		

> Dragonbait aka Champion, male finhead saurial




He made a cameo in Dragon a little while back. Meanwhile, a friend of mine just loaned me the Dark Elf Trilogy- has anyone else already covered that?


----------



## BOZ (Jun 18, 2004)

here's one that we have on the Creature Catalog ( http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=777 ).  comes from UK7 – Dark Clouds Gather (1985, Jim Bambra and Phil Gallagher).

Yesorkh Pahyeh (female Ba'atun)


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 19, 2004)

And finishing off the Wyrms of the North articles...  I'll post a few choice critter bits tomorrow.

Deszeldaryndun Silverwing (the Kindly Dragon, the Guardian Wyrm), male silver dragon
Claugiyliamatar (Old Gnawbone), female green dragon
Smergadas, male red dragon
Endracritar, male green dragon
Elaacrimalicros, male green dragon
Grimnoshtadrano (the Riddling Dragon), male green dragon
Chloracridara, female green dragon
Arveiaturace (the White Wyrm, Iceclaws), female white dragon
Arauthator (Old White Death, "the icy claws that wait at the cold end of the world"), male white dragon
Iltharagh, male (topaz dragon) dracolich
Rathalylaug, red dragon
Eltagrathuuloor, blue dragon
Ghaulantatra (Old Mother Wyrm), female white dragon
Thaluul, neuter beholder


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 21, 2004)

*Dragon 272* 
Chane Glenshadow, male dwarf
Garron Fledstone, male dwarf
Mimikeur, red dragon
Gib, male gnome
Ox, male ogre
Neruth Smallfellow ("Stump"), male halfling
Boldtail, sapphire dragon clan (Io's Blood)
Battlecry, sapphire dragon clan (likewise)
Moonlight, crystal dragon clan (also Io's Blood)

*Dragon 167* 
A bunch of clan names from Greyhawk:
Gnolls: Black Tongue, Bleeding Moon, Bloody Axe, Blue Eye, Red Nails
Hobgoblins: Bluebottle, Dripping Eye, Meat Eater, Rotting Kraken
Orcs: Cracked Skull, Crooked Claw, Flaming Skull, Jagged Blade, Red Fang, Saltburner, Shadowdoom
Kobolds: Dead Rat, Fell Ichor, Green Meat, Ochre Tooth
Goblins: Hill Beater, Wicked Eye, Wolfbrother, the Wormridden
Flinds: Victorious
Meryath, female sky wyrm (Mystara)
Berylith, female sky wyrm (Mystara)

*Dragon 290*, all Greyhawk except the first
Essendris, male half-elf
Benelux, intelligent sword
Escalla, female faerie
Enid, female gynosphinx
Ahmon-Ibor, the Siblant Beast (Oeridian nicknames for Demogorgon)
Polk, male (formerly human) reincarnated badger

*Dragon 191*
Valcan, dwarf
Selar, intelligent sword (Greyhawk)

*Dragon 220* (All Athasian)
Tanok, male halfling
K'rt, male thri-kreen
Rr'k, male thri-kreen


----------



## Feathercircle (Jun 28, 2004)

::singing::  I think I'm alone now.....  

Please, SOMEONE else post once in a while...  look in an adventure module or two, or a novel, or something...  I'd like to see someone else post.

Meanwhile, *Dungeon 96* 
Gar, male manticore
Diamond Dharina, female dwarf gladiator
Severus Tulero, male yuan-ti (halfblood)
Piggut, half-orc
the Golden Shambler, "male" shambling mound (?!?)
Arxus Nod, male (human) ghost possessing a black pudding (!?)
Hamidou Mombasa, male dwarf
Kang Manjing, male elf
Bharis, male black bear animal companion
Orange Enlightenment, female half-orc monk gladiator
Amaranth, female half-elf
Vejes, male minotaur
Gruntruff Slaphead, male orc
Breedbound Fellface, female orc
Bogbad, male orc
Grubby Stinkhorn, male halfling
Rousikache, male frost giant
Hezziurithues, male white drago

From Greyhawk:
Kah-la-hi, female red dragon
Arisngraurd, male frost giant
Alpha, male winter wolf
Horace, male troll
Elder, female grimlock (yep, her name is her title)
Nas-kargren, male grimlock
Suzanelle, female half-fiend harpy
Salinthine, intelligent weapon (mace)
Vargnin, male (human) lich
Edfang, male bugbear
Durim, male troglodyte


----------



## BOZ (Jul 1, 2004)

i've found that people tend to be less willing to do the work when it looks like someone else with more motivation is going to do it for them.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 1, 2004)

OK, OK. I get the message. 

From_ Servant of the Shard_ by R.A. Salvatore.
Kimmuriel Oblodra—male Dark Elf psionicist
Rai-guy Teyachumet—male Dark Elf wizard
Dwahvel Tiggerwillies—female Halfling rogue
Berg’inyon Baenre—male Dark Elf fighter
Dondon Tiggerwillies—male Halfling rogue
Yharaskrik—Illithid
Domo—male Human Wererat
Gord Abrix—male Human Wererat
Pikel Bouldershoulder—male Dwarf druid
Ivan Bouldershoulder—male Dwarf fighter
Mizferac—Glabrezu
Fyrentennimar—Red Dragon
Vander—Giant
King Elbereth—male Elf
Shayleigh—female Elf
Hephaestus—Red Dragon

From_ Elfsong_ by Elaine Cunningham.
Grimnoshtadrano—male Green Dragon
Iriador Wintermist (Garnet)—female Half-Elf sorceress
Wyn Ashgrove—male Elf minstrel
Yaereene Ilbaereth—female Moon Elf
Evindal Duirsar—male Moon Elf cleric
Morgalla Chistlesmith the Mirthful—female Dwarf bard
Hodatar—male Merfolk
Imzeel Coopercan—male Half-Dwarf tavern owner
Olive Ruskettle—female Halfling bard
Azariah Craulnober—female Moon Elf

From_ Spectre of the Black Rose_ by James Lowder and Voronica Whitney-Robinson.
Lord Soth—male Human Death Knight
Lord Strahd von Zarovich—male Human Vampire fighter/wizard
Isolde—female Elf
Nabon—male Giant
Sabak—male Hound
Onkar—male Ogre
Stefan of Mal-Erek—male Half-Elf
Leedara—female Banshee
Marantha—female Banshee
Gisela—female Banshee
Ulrisch—male Elf general


----------



## Feathercircle (Jul 2, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i've found that people tend to be less willing to do the work when it looks like someone else with more motivation is going to do it for them.




Oddly enough, I'm the exact opposite...   knowing that I'm not the only one taking an interest is what gives me the drive to go on with a project like this.  Meanwhile, a few more names...


*Dragon 281*
Kelchurion, githzerai
Belthomais, githzerai

And a bunch from Faerun:
Galaeron Nihmedu, male moon elf noble
Aubric Nihmedu, male moon elf noble
Morgwais Nightmeadow, female wood elf noble
Keya Nihmedu, female moon elf noble
Takari Moonsnow, female wood elf 


*Dragon 302* (all but Tritillian are from the Realms)
Tritilian, male drow
Pharaun Mizzrym, male drow noble
Miz'ri Mizzrym, female drow noble
Greyanna Mizzrym, female drow noble
Sabal Mizzrym, female drow noble
Jeggred, male draegloth
Triele Baenre, female drow noble
Gromph Baenre, male drow noble
Quenthel Baenre, female drow noble
and the minds bound into Quenthal's scourge: Yngoth, K'Sothra, Hsiv (a former imp), Zinda, and Qorra

*Dragon 214*, All Spelljammer
Orlando, male elf
Alvirath, female elf
Ga'kah'ki'zid, neuter neogi cleric
Neogi deities: Thrig'ki, P'kk, T'zen'kil, Kr'tx, Kil'lix, Ka'jik'zxi.  By the way, the "ki'zid" suffix on a neogi's name means "favored of deities".

*Dragon 160* 
Even "Lucky" Ilmarel, male half-elf
Lible Halfstock, male halfling
Thardin, male dwarf
Farasee, male elf
Kayla, male halfling
Sarven, male half-orc
Karalt, male half-orc
Harmin, male dwarf
Delarr, male halfling
Berne, male gnome
Sylla, female elf
Salshan, male half-elf


----------



## Feathercircle (Jul 4, 2004)

And here's a few more so I don't have an excuse to keep these Dragon Magazines on my floor:

*Dragon 309* 
Khosuvh, male githyanki
Sukh'an, female githyanki
Fashtar, male githyanki

*Dungeon 112*, the Castle Maure issue
(All Greyhawk, obviously)
Yug-Anark,female gnoll
Orghtuk One-Ear, male gnoll
Arley the Weaver, male ogre mage
Aelem, elder air elemental
Malcanthat (Mother of Succubi), female demon noble
Rel, male extraplanar familiar of unknown origin and race
Hubehn, male (human) ghost
Serini Glistermane, female elf
Lorikar, tiger animal companion
Ylarian, female (human) spectre
Torakian, male gnoll (Glehh...  am I the only one who finds it weird to have a male gnoll with a harem of females rather than the other way around?)
Aan'achi, female githyanki
Turlathane, male nalfeshnee
Skothyx, female marilith
Y, male demon noble
Nahguud, male (human) maurid
Aeltoqq, male (human) lich
Afelbain, male (human) maurid
Rar-Tum, composite elemental
Kesh-Gurn, composite paraelemental
Sha-Duan, spirit of the Plane of Shadow
Mezzik, male imp
Kerzit the Guardian, male demon


----------



## BOZ (Jul 5, 2004)

nice inclusion, and timely.  



			
				Feathercircle said:
			
		

> Glehh...  am I the only one who finds it weird to have a male gnoll with a harem of females rather than the other way around?




must be - that doesn't sound strange to me.  is gnoll society matriarchal?  now if you would have said drow, that would have sounded strange to me as well.


----------



## Feathercircle (Jul 7, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> nice inclusion, and timely.
> 
> 
> 
> must be - that doesn't sound strange to me.  is gnoll society matriarchal?  now if you would have said drow, that would have sounded strange to me as well.




Yay for ENWorld forum software not nesting quotes! (I think)
I don't know that I've ever read that gnolls are matriarchal, but I've always tended to picture them that way, probably because of their hyenoid nature...


----------



## Feathercircle (Jul 8, 2004)

*Dragon 164*
Melisander (The Last Lonely Harpist), male elf (Realms)

*Dragon 184*
Skalderskein, male half-ogre
Grub, male gnome
Durwald, male dwarf (Realms)

*Dragon 160* (all Mystaran)
Katayama, male rakasta noble
Kenju, male rakasta noble


----------



## Feathercircle (Jul 21, 2004)

After a long hiatus, I have a comprehensive list of all the named monsters in the entire sodding Dark Elf trilogy.  All of them are Faerunian, of course.  As an additional note, any drow listed with a surname is a noble.

Dinin Do'Urden, male drow
Malice Do'Urden, female drow
Ginafae DeVir, female drow
Alton DeVir (the Faceless One), male drow
Maya Do'Urden, female drow
Vierna Do'Urden, female drow
Briza Do'Urden, female drow
Rizzen Do'Urden, male drow
Zaknafein Do'Urden (Zak), male drow
Nalfein Do'Urden, male drow
Drizzt Do'Urden ("Two-Hands"), male drow
Masoj Hun'ett, male drow
Methil, neuter illithid
Triel Baenre, female drow
Gomph Baenre, male drow
SiNafay Hun'ett ("Shi'nayne Do'Urden"), female drow
Gelroos Hun'ett (the Faceless One), male drow
Byuchyuch, male goblin
Kelnozz, male drow
Hatch'net, male drow
Berg'inyon Baenre, male drow
Guenhwyvar, astral panther thing
SharNadal, male drow
Belwar Dissengulp, male svirfneblin
Jarlaxle, male drow
Dipree Hun'ett, female drow
Schnicktick, male svirfneblin noble
Seldig, male svirfneblin
Kreiger, male svirfneblin
Brickers, male svirfneblin
Firble, male svirfneblin
Bruck, male goblin chieftain
Clacker, male hook horror (polymorphed pech)
Ei-viddinvelp, neuter illithid
Halavin Fey-Branche, female drow
Nathak, male goblin
Lagerbottoms, male hill giant
Ulugu, male barghest
Kemphfana, male barghest
Tephanis, male quickling
Fredegar Rockcrusher (Fret, "Quilldipper"), male dwarf
Kellindel, male elf
Hooter, owl animal companion
Bluster, bear
Graul, male orc chieftain
Caroak, male winter wolf
Hephaestus (Phaestus), male red dragon
Mergandevinsander, black dragon
Angalander, silver dragon
Bruenor Battlehammer, male dwarf noble

Additional drow noble families: Freth, Teken'duis, Kenafin, Barrison'del'armgo, Maevret


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 22, 2004)

That's some fine work, Feathercircle.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 22, 2004)

aye, indeed!  FC is very studious and helpful for these fine things i start that i wish i had more time for.


----------



## Feathercircle (Jul 24, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> aye, indeed!  FC is very studious and helpful for these fine things i start that i wish i had more time for.




*blushes*


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 7, 2004)

Here's some more stuff from various Dragons:

*Dragon 197*
Brandi, female elf
Michael, male half-elf
Lazra, female dwarf (Athasian)
Indigo, female mul (Athasian)
Caer, male half-elf (Athasian)

*Dragon 182*
Vleem, male mantari
Brabo, male ogre

*Dragon 322*
Karmas, male dwarf
Jagged Hammer, dwarf clan
Nightfall, shadow dragon
Milluefar, male drow
Sadrinal Thillonifar, female elf
Xurethil, male (drow) lich
Zaleid, male tiefling
Rhinashai, female shadar-kai
Albara Stormhammer, female dwarf
Snurrak, male lizardman
Acora-Shiin, female drow
Lajandra, female gnome


----------



## countgray (Aug 8, 2004)

*updated spreadsheet*

Here is an updated spreadsheet with all the monster names to this point, sorted by race, gender and name


----------



## BOZ (Aug 8, 2004)

dude, you rock.


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 9, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> dude, you rock.




I agree most emphatically.  My socks have officially been rocked.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 9, 2004)

Lol


----------



## countgray (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks!  I love them spreadsheets!   

The cool thing is that if you need a name for a given monster or race, you can go right to that monster's race on the spreadsheet above and have a good chance of finding something you need.  There are examples for a huge spectrum of monsters. you guys have been really busy, you have posted 2886 names so far, very impressive!  If you can find another 114 you will have hit the 3,000 mark.

If someone doesn't find what they are looking for on the spreadsheet they can probably at least get a feel for how names for that monster should sound. They can draw on the examples given for creating cool sounding names of their own.

You have also listed so many sources it might help someone who is trying to remember what book or magazine issue a particular monster NPC was in and if they can remember the name or species it could help them locate the source.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 19, 2004)

While going through stuff to get ready for college, I found a whole bunch of old Dragon magazines in a box in my closet...  so here's a bunch of names for you.

*Dragon 190*
Tawnwater, psionic hawk
Feldrin Winkwinter, male (human) ghost (Faerun)
Seridus, male actaeon

*Dragon 234*
Bloodfang, dog animal companion

*Dragon Annual 5*
Athdar Steelbreaker, dwarf
Lowri, female elf
"Gorgoldand", male gold dragon
Snooky, male pseudodragon
Rotvil, male half-orc
Breagar, male dwarf
and from Faerun:
Ghleanna Stormlake, female half-elf 
Jesanalae, female elf
Adualacathus Stormlake, male elf

*Dragon 315*
Galtai, male hobgoblin
Zargon (the Devourer in the Depths), male fiend
bozak draconian names: Bohtox (  ), Drorkar, Harvah'k, Mentax, Oloth, Sokel
Docrae, halfling tribe name
Berg, male dwarf
Bandol, male gnome
Hedris, male (human) ghoul
Pont, male (human) ghoul
Aram Oakwright, male dwarf

*Dragon 288*
Cadmeus, vampire

*Dragon 317*
Adu'ja names: Oakskyreach, Deepearthroot, Windleafcatcher, Sunsbright, Forestheart, Stoneroot
Gruwaar male names: Greeg, Hurg, Koll, Mok, Puzz, Zor
Gruwaar female names: Hurga, Jeeta Juuta, Mokka, Panee, Tagri, Zora
Golmoid male names: Argaren Slatefist, Jhondal Jasperteeth, Vaalus Granitespur
Golmoid female names: Aratta, Ghutta, Helosia, Komara, Taaza, Wara
T'kel male names: Adunar, Banwei, Golos, Mur'rkantos, Yallikbei, Zuras
T'kel female names: Aa'razmarum, Atanari, Ecu'mazin, Gengliet, Ma'arkaset

*Dragon 234*
Sivaan, male sivak draconian
Vance, male blue dragonspawn
Khellendros, blue dragon
Ka'Cha, thri-kreen
T'katk, male thri-kreen
Aevara Tearsong, female elf

*Dragon 318*
Saroo, female lizardfolk
Haarss the Ambusher, male lizardfolk


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 22, 2004)

And here's a final attempt at getting all of these magazines cleared out before I go.

*Dungeon 104*
Cerra, female centaur
Lucien, male centaur
Renders, quaggoth tribe
Maolo, male wild elf
Kriva, female wild elf
Veris, male wild elf
Garth, male centaur
Alza, female centaur
Mobuthula, male quaggoth
Grekna, female quaggoth
Lazea, female quaggoth
Banta, male quaggoth
Avilor, tropical eagle animal companion
Asyr, centaur
Calix, centaur
Nabthatoron, male glabrezu
Orbius Vhalantru, neuter beholder
Zenith Splintershield, male dwarf
Meerthan Eliothlorn, male half-elf 
Shensen Tesseril, female half-drow
Keygan Ghelve, male gnome
Gretchyn Tashykk, female halfling
Skie Aldersun, female gnome
Tippys Surefoot, female halfling
Asfelkir Hranleurth, male half-orc
Flismatt, gnome
Gortio, neuter doppelganger
Haanu Pershai, female gnome
Ollie, rat familiar
Rokewko, male half-orc
Tygot Mispas, male halfling
Lepook, blink dog
Nidrama, female movanic deva
Triple Tail, gnoll
Kymzo, male steam mephit
Muggo, male hill giant
Golot, hill giant
Pogus, hill giant
Tibor, hill giant
Dugobras, male fire giant
Tribata, female half-fey green hag
Sminelpa, female half-fey green hag
Olomasta, female half-fey green hag
Gaflon, male varoot nerra

*Dungeon 105*
Deep Mother, female fiendish locathah
Grundel Orefist, male dwarf
Versa Willowwhisper, male elf
Popollo, male gnome
Kilorkus, male locathah
and this last bunch are all from Greyhawk:
Maliss, male yuan-ti halfblood
Zortan, warhorse animal companion
Alrughf, male kobold
Tolarak, rat familiar
Burogerk, male kobold
Gurken, male kobold
Ju-Olip, male kobold
Aoaki, raven familiar
Krat, female kobold
Gamog, toad familiar
Erethian the Younger, male elf
Narcoriel, male elf
Gyman Bristlebak, male elf
Huron, male mountain goat animal companion
Gawdum, male water mephit


----------



## Feathercircle (Nov 14, 2004)

And, I'm back with a few more names:

*Dragon 325*
Garludor, male duergar (proxy of Laduguer)
From Mystara:
Hector Roff, male lupin
Lupin female names: Arann, Carra, Fikenn, Loffa, Jakka, Rottie, Warra
Lupin male names: Crott, Hector, Lab, Mattaff, Renard, Roff, Turff

*Dragon 323*
Menta, male cyclops
male cyclopean names: Brengar, Corvor, Gorr, Merr, Tuffor, Ulbur, Warror
female cyclopean names: Emara, Kelara, Lessi, Nallo, Oova, Tamri, Veshe
Thror, male dwarf noble
Armas, male dwarf noble


----------



## BOZ (Nov 14, 2004)

cool, thanks!    got any grippli from the in-between issue?


----------



## Feathercircle (Nov 14, 2004)

*Open Call to all Dragon Readers*



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> cool, thanks!    got any grippli from the in-between issue?




Unfortunately, I think that was when my subscription lapsed and I missed an issue before the renewal went through...    On a roleplaying forum THIS big, though, it's practically certain that someone has that issue, though...  It's just a matter of getting them to actually POST.

Sorry to let you down, BOZ...  circumstances conspired against me.


----------



## Feathercircle (Nov 14, 2004)

*Open Call to all Dragon Readers*



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> cool, thanks!    got any grippli from the in-between issue?




Unfortunately, I think that was when my subscription lapsed and I missed an issue before the renewal went through...    On a roleplaying forum THIS big, though, it's practically certain that someone has that issue, though...  It's just a matter of getting them to actually POST.

Sorry to let you down, BOZ...  circumstances conspired against me.


----------



## NiTessine (Nov 15, 2004)

Feathercircle said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I think that was when my subscription lapsed and I missed an issue before the renewal went through...    On a roleplaying forum THIS big, though, it's practically certain that someone has that issue, though...  It's just a matter of getting them to actually POST.
> 
> Sorry to let you down, BOZ...  circumstances conspired against me.




Okay, grippli names, from Dragon #324...
*Male Names:* Brillup, Bullgup, Chirk, Labllup, Quortle, Rublup, Willup.
*Female Names:* Bellum, Kaillum, Que, Quon, Ruue, Toum, Wuon.
*Nicknames:* Buldgeeye, Deepcroak, Duskskipper, Ponddiver, Tonguesticker, Treeskipper, Widefingers.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 15, 2004)

thank you sir.


----------



## Gez (Jan 25, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and i'm surprised that Gez missed that one.




Hey, payback time  : From _Sharn, City of Towers_, page 91:
*Tough and Nail:* This rough and tumble tavern is run by a shifter named Boz (NG male shifter commoner 4).​


----------



## BOZ (Jan 25, 2005)

that really is me, you know?


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry for neglecting this, but between my summer job and the need to move my remaining stuff out of my dad's house before HE moves, I've kind of been busy.

To tide you all over until I can go through the giant pile of Dragon magazines I'm shifting over to the other house, here's two novels worth of names from Krynn, home of ridiculously long gnome names.

*Kender, Gully Dwarves, and Gnomes* 
(Dragonlance- Tales Vol 2)

Nugold Lodston, male Hylar dwarf
Dalamar, male elf
Quinby Cull, male kender
Vigre Arch, male dwarf
Barsh, male gnome
Davin, male half-elf
Kronin Thistleknot, male kender noble
Lord Toede, male hobgoblin noble
Talorin, male kender
Pug, male dwarf
Groag, male hobgoblin
Hopsloth, amphi dragon
Galiot, pony
Pytr, male cat (polymorphed human)
Wren, female wren (polymorphed human)
Dougan Redhammer, male dwarf (Reorx in mortal guise)
Virumsortiticorporafurtimincludum, gnome
Vitaquecumgemitufugitindignatasubumbras, gnome (according to the story, this is an abbreviation!)
Sicfatusdeindecomantemandrogeigaleam, gnome
Aramvirumquecanonevermindquipromusabpedibusfatoprofugif ("Aramvir"), male gnome (Yes, the "nevermind" was actually in there.  :\ )
Quacumqueviamvirtutepetivitsuccessumfeminadiranegat, female gnome
"Quivalen Soth", gnomish variant name for Quivalen Sath


*Weasel's Luck* 
(Dragonlance- Heroes Vol. 3)
Quivalen Sath, male elf
Valorous, male horse
Molasses, horse
Agion, male centaur 
Archala, male centaur noble
Megaera, female centaur
Stagro the Younger, male centaur
Brachis, centaur
Elemon, centaur
Pendraios, male centaur
Kallites, centaur
Balena, female horse
Estrella, female horse


----------



## BOZ (Aug 3, 2005)

hey never mind taking time off, this thread has no hurry at all whatsoever.


----------



## Feathercircle (Sep 5, 2005)

This space reserved for names from some of the more recent issues of Dragon.

'til then....  bump.


----------



## Maugan22 (Sep 2, 2006)

I must say that this is one of the greatest enterprises everundertaken by man .

Serriously though good work guys, I can't express how much of a resource this is, I just wish I had realized that someone was making a spreadsheet before I coppied and pasted everything into a 50 page word document.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 3, 2006)

i just hope we didn't lose anything in the Great Purge - i suspect we did not.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 10, 2007)

bump this venerable thread...


----------

